# What happened on your ride today? Passion



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

This thread is to simply post what happened on your ride today. How was it? What was the highlight? (I think there should always be one). 

Feel free to post pics (relevant mostly), to rant, to proclaim how awesome your ride was to the world. Anything and everything. 

Lets just try to keep it mostly on topic and civilized (such ask keeping rants under control). I really hope this thread takes off.:thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I realized how crappy my brakes really are, so I am planning to pull the trigger on some new ones either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

My 6yo daughter hit every single pot hole on the ride 'cause "I'm practicing to go trail riding with you daddy!". Yet another awesome day.


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

Rode fast and hard to make it back down the mountain, while the oncoming thunderstorm, lightning show, and wind made sure I didn't slow down. It's monsoon season in the southwest, and those things are not to be messed with.


----------



## chucksxt (Jul 22, 2009)

Ran into these. :thumbsup: 









Then it started raining so I went home


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Couldn't get out until late but*

I made it to an event called Bike Love in Oakland just as it was folding up. The Linden Brewery was an anchor sponsor and they were still pouring when I got there. Had a nice dark brew and hung out a bit with a couple of the brewers and got 30 road miles in.


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Cool and humid afternoon at 9,000 ft in the Sacramento Mountains (southern New Mexico). 

Clouds rolled up on the horizon like an armada going to battle. 

Nine miles into the ride the sky opens up and rain starts pelting the forest floor.

One mile fire road climb back to the trailhead. The rain feels good.

Rumble Rumble Boom!

Torrential downpour. Temperature drops like an anchor. The trail is now a river.

Climb faster. Soaked. Cold.

Emerge out at the trailhead. Soaked. Covered in mud. 

Hikers huddled under a trailhead kiosk waiting for the rain to subside.

"Awesome," one of them says to me as I roll up to them.

"Yep," I say as I peddle back to my car.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Tested out my new brakes today. Shimano slx's, and my new grips. Odi ruffians. Best upgrade in years. Made a guy dressed in race garb scream (yes scream) when he thought he was gonna hit me. Almost drifted off the trail due to excess speed, annoyed a guy who was going too fast where he shouldnt have. Fun times.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Got three punctures on the same tube today. Nice ride though, gps log:


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Tail guiding for the XC group of Calgary's Dirt Series camp. They gave me coffee and socks. Only one good auger, but it did result in OTB + bike in the air. Good times.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Went for a run. Had fun. Didn't puke. Didn't really miss the bikes. Ate lots of salty, crunchy foods after.


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

Pawndream said:


> Cool and humid afternoon at 9,000 ft in the Sacramento Mountains (southern New Mexico).
> 
> Clouds rolled up on the horizon like an armada going to battle.
> 
> ...


Must have been the same storm that hit us in El Paso. No tree cover over here though, so I get out of the rain fast.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I did something rare for me today: I soldiered on in the 95 degree heat and put in TWO laps.

Not eating chocoltae and chips for the past 3 nights might be paying off already. hmm


----------



## joedirt24 (Jan 30, 2007)

I figured I can make it through a tricky rock section. Just not with company.


----------



## Poacher567 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dirt Bringer said:


> I wanted to start a new thread, though Im not sure if its been done before. If it has its apparently not active. This thread is to simply post what happened on your ride today. How was it? What was the highlight? (I think there should always be one). Feel free to post pics (relevant mostly), to rant, to proclaim how awesome your ride was to the world. Anything and everything. Lets just try to keep it mostly on topic and civilized (such ask keeping rants under control). I really hope this thread takes off.:thumbsup:


Not much today, but yesterday...






was a different story


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

This thread is what twitter is suppose to be.

Good luck. 

Passion and other forums are what your basic thread is. If you have something notable to post, you make a thread. It's that simple.


----------



## Poacher567 (Jun 22, 2010)

lidarman said:


> This thread is what twitter is suppose to be.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Passion and other forums are what your basic thread is. If you have something notable to post, you make a thread. It's that simple.


Great contribution!

Of course, this thread is not worthy of one of your pictures.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Saw some dung beetles moving some sh!t



had a kickass ride



tried to stay cool



then had some beer



and a fuggin' awesome burrito



then got rained on

​


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope someone doesn't quote that :lol:

Thanks for the post. That was really a good little story :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Rode in Park City today. Started at 6,900ft, topped out right at 10,000ft in ~6 miles. Total of 16.4 miles by the time I got back to the car. Beautiful weather as always, got a little rain early this morning to settle the dust too!
Just before the summit:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Well it appears the thread is moving, as I had hoped. Do you guys think perhaps I should change the description to make it a bit simpler for the skimming reader? Thanks for all the posts! Some of those pics are sweet stuff.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

The weather is warmer than what I am used to. So I only went for a short ride in the evening, riding the bike with fat slicks and 36/16 gearing: rode up a couple of gentle slopes on pavement, and down the other sides on trails. Great fun and didn't exhaust me too much even keeping up a bit of speed.


----------



## Connor (Sep 24, 2006)

rode this:










the big climb is 900m in 11km, 95% singletrack in the woods. and it was 30ish deg C.

which was the last day of this:

https://www.worca.com/?page_id=2182

4 days, 5 events, 1 bike...

There were a couple brothers from Portland, and a guy from Georgia that rode. They all had their minds f-ing blown.


----------



## ridegiant (Feb 25, 2010)

my ass got really sore.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hot date?


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Poacher567 said:


> Not much today, but yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... that's a pretty awesome video.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I hate you "Poacher" I mean you really suckkkahh.

Rode my Barkolounger, and the Uni for five minutes!

Babysitting.


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

i found duckies by the lake.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Shaved 5 minutes off my 6-mile commute to work this morning. Left the house at 6:30. got there 6:50. 

Then on the way back, I witnessed a car accident 20 feet in front of me. I'm glad I wasn't pushing on the way back and was just rollin' along....


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

I came across a disturbing site...










they called it: "Field Servicing"


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

That picture is just weird lol. Unfortunately, nothing happened today . Darn bike shop didnt have what I asked for. What is it with bike shops? I ask for POST to POST 180mm brake adapters and they ALL give me stupid IS to post. Seriously...sad stuff.


----------



## bad_andy (Apr 17, 2009)

Did one of the local favorites in the morning before work, then made it to my bus just in time! Now I have the timing down and hope to do it more often.
Saw a mother and baby elk cross the trail 100 yards in front of me, then the rest of the herd that didn't cross. Saw deer 2 different times.
All on a MTB ride I can pedal to in 2 minutes from home - SWEET!
Camera is broken so no pix.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I would have post this if the thread was already opened last Sunday...great thread!

I had a nice encounter on my river ride with my CAT Pugs:


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

I signed up for rehab.


----------



## fahkinae (Mar 16, 2010)

Drove out of town for a ride we had planned for the last two weeks, then I got a bad case of rotgut about an hour in. Totally ruined the ride :cryin:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Not much. Did help a friend pick out a new bike though. Well sort of new. 2008 marin nail trail. Man that bike can wheelie for ever!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

All sore from yesterday = no ride today! Is that what they call reeecuvry?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I went here looking for the mountain lion. Sadly, I did not see it.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

I got in a decent training ride for the Herberton 8 hour endurance event here in FNQ on 8th August.
A nice little 25km loop comprising 8km of technical single track with the balance being deserted country roads with the route picked by how steep they are - which is plenty around here.
25km took me 1' 8" not bad for an old bloke of 46
Shame about the weather - windy, drizzle and cold with the temp around 18 degrees C
[64F] but then again it is mid winter.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

yesterday: rode my favorite DFW trail, Northshore and it was beautifully tacky. had some great carving turns through the trees and finally rode over a super steep section into a deep creekbed that I had always taken the easy way around before. 

the bad part was that I didnt really eat much yesterday at lunch and bonked about 6 miles into the 11 mile ride. it was probably 99 degrees F and I just got really weak in my legs. I didnt bring anything to eat so I drank a bunch of water and got a little strength, but that heat just sapped me. I was able to finish the ride no problem, but the downhills just arent as much fun when you have no legs to really take them with speed.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Today: rode the new bike for an hour and a half. Definitely needs the shorter stem and flat bar that I ordered. The fork is a bit rigid. How am I going to have a light touch leaning on the bar to reach it...

Got stung by some nettles somewhere along the way.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

On yesterdays ride I found a garter snake swallowing a slug. Mmmm Ewwww.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Ride? What ride? I pushed/carried the bike more than I rode it on this morning's nasty trails. But that's what I really enjoy, so yeah!


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Morning Ride*

I just bought an Osprey Manta and I was excited to get it out on the trail and see how I liked it. Today was my first "dawn patrol." I got on the trail at about 7am (not really dawn, but..) and first thing I came across on my usual loop was a HUGE black bear. This was the biggest black bear I have ever seen!! It was in the middle of the trail looking at me looking at him/her.

Needless to say, every twig snap, squirrel, rabbit or bird after that I nearly fell off my bike. I sang a medley of Bob Dylan songs to put both the bear and I as ease.

Toward the end of the ride, I got a pinch flat in my rear tube. This was after I decided the tire needed a bit more air because I was afraid of getting a flat.

I didnt feel on point today. I hesitated on the downhills, I couldnt hold lines on the uphills. But, it still was a great morning and surely beat being out in the 95* heat.


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

Today, i rode the Rim Trail in Snowmass backwards. Excellent change!

I then took the Elk Camp Gondola ! I know, I know, I should have just ridden up the Connector, but it's 90 degrees out there.

I rode the rest of the route as if it didn't happen and it won't again.

jummo


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Yesterday I ripped my shorts.....


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Today, I woke up with wood.

Tomorrow? Who knows?


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

Today I attempted a rock garden I have yet to successfully complete. Just last week a buddy of mine nearly lost his front teeth on it. Then today as I'm gearing up for my third attempt of the day a guy bikes up to me on the access trail.

"How bad did I get my face?" he say. He had a deep puckered gash on his chin. I told him he was gonna need stitches and then decided that was a sign if there ever was one. I skipped the rock garden. Maaaaaybe next time.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Today, I got to take my new bike out for a 5 mile ride and man was it nice.


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Poacher567 for posting your video. :thumbsup:


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Weekly bike shop road ride tonight...he calls it the Tour De Taco as we end up across the street at the pub and eatery and Thursday is Mexican Food night....

Did about14 miles in all with riding to and from the ride and the 12 mile ride itself. I also had the rear tire bulge up. The bead was not snug in the rim, so I let about 20 pounds out of the tire, finished the ride and will have to keep the tire inflated about 20 pounds short of the 90 PSI that was in there. The problem is this is a 35 year old Schwinn Continental. New tires kind of, sorta fit. Too much pressure and the bead can shift. That's what I get for going up to the 90 psi posted maximum...

The high point was when a little furry rat dog came flying off someones front yard, tail wagging to beat the band, and it kept pace alongside us as we were doing about 12mph...that little dog ran about 1/4 mile keeping up with us!


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

FINALLY managed to get an avid 185mm brake adapter to fit with my shimano brakes. Now they need to be bled. Pre-bled my ass. Biking tommorow though, that should be fun.


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

I built a really big step up that I can't clear.



This thread is awesome.

:headphones: 
DJ


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

DJGoo said:


> I built a really big step up that I can't clear.
> 
> This thread is awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was hoping people would like it. I hope it survives a while 
Thanks for posting everyone! Have fun, anything goes!


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Well back in the sprng I posted online several long journal entries talking about something crazy and new that I experienced on a bike and how excited is was (am) to just want to try to go pr. Now I
I can talk about it daily without a huge writing.

But seriously, it's a realy big step-up.


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Made a short technical section I've never made before- got excited. 

Thought I'd make a full pull all the way up a climb I hadn't made before, but didn't.

Laughed at how silly the part I missed was. While laughing, spun out on a root. Laughed again. 

Had a huge inflamed bee sting on my calf that started to feel weird, so I took it easy.

Noticed a bunch of stuff I hadn't noticed on the trail before because I wasn't in a rush. 

Noticed a ringing sound.

Dropped my bike from 6 inches repeatedly. 

Finally noticed my granny was being held on by 2 loose bolts. 

Tightened those. 

Vowed to go to bike shop in the morning.

Had a beer. 

Maybe afternoon.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I was chased by a dog. It was about the size and shape of a mop. I don't need another dog, so I stopped and gave it back to the lady. Apparently, the dog found me so fascinating that I had to catch it for her.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I peddled up a hill, and I so desperately wanted to come on here and say I just rode down, but hell no, sliding around a corner the bike decided to keep sliding so I had to hop around the entire corner with my leg down as the rash on the gravel looked like no fun. Second friend has just purchased a new Fuji bike and was complaining of crap handling, "its all over the place" so I tightened up his headset thinking that may be the problem well coming down he's like its only marginally better, for reasons known only to me and god I checked his tires, holy tightness batman I didnt know that much air could get into a tire, soooo problem solved.


----------



## Chrisf_999 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got home before the heat index reached 100 degrees!


----------



## kjt817 (May 30, 2010)

Wednesday I was riding some local single track and this damn crow comes hopping out on the trail right after a tightswitchback - scares the bejesus out of me. 

What made it worse was that he had been mauled by something, so one wing was hanging crooked and he couldn't fly... made it all the more creepy as he squaked and hopped down the single track in front of me. 

Thought it was the start of some alfred hitchcock movie...


----------



## w4rp3d (Jun 27, 2010)

I went for what I expected to be a 18 mile ride. Out in the sticks i couldnt remember to turn left or right at a T junction, no signal to download Google maps so i took a guess and went left. It was another 10 miles before i realised that it definitely was the wrong way turn round and continued on my original track. 

38.5 miles later I finally arrived home can barley stand now, still well worth it!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Toooooday.....my dad sent payment through paypal for my SLXs brakes. They will be shipping momentarily. Rotors.....do you think I could order rotors through my LBS and have them buy from Price Point? So that way it would be WAYY cheaper than what they regularly do. 

What is a good 185mm rotor to use on my SLXs?

Oh, and I don't have centerlock


----------



## ontherun (Jul 15, 2010)

I went exploring yesterday.

I rode into a semi-rural neighborhood and soon enough the potholed, unkempt road turned to dirt. As I rode along the dirt road began to get rougher and more rutted, rocky, but maintained a good balance of speed and terrain. There it was, the end of the road, however not the end of my ride. Singletrack branched off from the end of the road.. I rode on, the weather was perfect, it was just around dusk. The trail was uphill, but not too bad. If I looked to the west I could see the sun setting over the mountains, if I looked to my right, endless pine forest. It was getting late so I turned around, not knowing where the trail went.

That was in my opinion, a perfect ride. 

No organization or planning, I didn't even bring water. Wearing my T-shirt and skate shoes, I just grabbed my bike and went.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Went to a new section of trail, had a lot of fun and only did about 1/3 of the whole thing. Also broke my seatpost, but it was still ride-able so I had fun.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

ontherun said:


> No organization or planning, I didn't even bring water. Wearing my T-shirt and skate shoes, I just grabbed my bike and went.


I get carried away quite often...I soon find myself on my bike 10 miles away from my house with no water or money to buy one.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Went to a new section of trail, had a lot of fun and only did about 1/3 of the whole thing. Also broke my seatpost, but it was still ride-able so I had fun.


You need to stop breaking crap! Lol...but you should upgrade your handlebar and stem as well because I don't like the way this is going for ya


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

I just _barely_ cleared the step up I built yesterday. Took me a while and without an actual built run in going top speed at it is super sketchy.

I really want to clear the top and land on the other side of the hill but that doesn't look possible right now.

:headphones:
DJ


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

What kinda bike are you doing the step up with?


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

My SX Trail yo! 


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn! Lucky!


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> You need to stop breaking crap! Lol...but you should upgrade your handlebar and stem as well because I don't like the way this is going for ya


If it breaks, I will. No need to yet.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I hear ya...kinda. But with something like a handlebar or a stem, if it breaks, it could be really painful. I'd just replace them before something bad happens. If your seatpost broke, it isn't out of the question that your bar and stem could be next.......Just saying what I would do.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> I hear ya...kinda. But with something like a handlebar or a stem, if it breaks, it could be really painful. I'd just replace them before something bad happens. If your seatpost broke, it isn't out of the question that your bar and stem could be next.......Just saying what I would do.


Ehhh, the clamp stripped out, its a wear item, so thats expected. A brand new stem could be defective and break on the first drop you do. See what I'm saying?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

That's not expected!!! :eekster: The odds of getting a defective stem are pretty slim, but you need to replace yours. You shouldn't ride with a stem like that. I'd imagine it is generic, as is the bar and seatpost.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> That's not expected!!! :eekster: The odds of getting a defective stem are pretty slim, but you need to replace yours. You shouldn't ride with a stem like that. I'd imagine it is generic, as is the bar and seatpost.


Sorry, still do not see a reason to automatically upgrade my stem because it is generic. Think of how many base model bikes are riding with those as we speak.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

On my ride today -

I literally didn't see 1 other rider, which is really odd for where I was at (white clay in DE).

and -

3 litres of water went through me in a 2 hour ride. It was 95 degrees. 

and -

A big can of Monster chaos (the orange flavor) got me through it pretty well.

and -

The dirt was phenomenal. No too dry, not too damp. Just perfect. 

and - 

My 1x9 29er hardtail is just the perfect bike for those trails. When I was building the bike I thought I would enjoy riding it there but it exceeded my fun expectations greatly.

All in all a good afternoon :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

The mountain bike is offline for a few days having the brakes dialed in so I've been doing my best Tour de France imitation on my road bike through the Cascade Mountains. There are some great places to ride.
If you're like me and don't have a problem riding a road bike, or you might want to check out a place that has great mountain roads and trails and pretty good fishing and camping, check the "Blog" link in my sig.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

ProfGumby said:


> I also had the rear tire bulge up. The bead was not snug in the rim, so I let about 20 pounds out of the tire, finished the ride and will have to keep the tire inflated about 20 pounds short of the* 90 PSI that was in there*. The problem is this is a 35 year old Schwinn Continental. New tires kind of, sorta fit. Too much pressure and the bead can shift. That's what I get for going up to the 90 psi posted maximum...


thats almost road bike pressure. why do you keep the tires at the maximum? i keep mine at the minimum becuase traction is good.

I rode my bike today with my lil bro.






and all of it was the best part


----------



## 450VoltsDC (Jul 5, 2010)

8 O'clock this AM I finally figured out where a trail I had been looking for began. I decided it was a bit over my head as well as too beautiful and too quiet in that forest to ride so I hiked the entire 1.8.

"The bike can do the trail, no problem, but my sixty-ish body can't do the fall".


----------



## ontherun (Jul 15, 2010)

I shuttled up Mt. Herman road in Monument, CO and descended back into town on forest trail 715. It was really tight and technical the whole way, but it had its fast sections. Managed not to fall once. I wouldn't dare trying to ride up it after coming down it, but you can ascend on the road then ride the trail down.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

hotfeat1227 said:


> *thats almost road bike pressure*. why do you keep the tires at the maximum? i keep mine at the minimum becuase traction is good.
> 
> I rode my bike today with my lil bro.
> 
> ...


That's because it is a road bike and a road ride. I haven't had the Trance out in almost a month, but I ride the roadie almost daily. Life aint fair and the nearest real trails are about 30 minutes from here. hard to squeak in a ride before the day gets going, but I can on the roadie...my tire issues are born out of me being a big Clyde. On the Trance, my tire pressure is up but nowhere as close to the max psi as my road bike...


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

Got my calf chewed up by my newly installed MG-1's while going OTB for the first time.

Can't wait to see what tomorrow's ride will bring.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a XC race today. It was one of those races when your mind keeps talking to your body and you start to get very racy. It went somethiing like this.

_Ok, im racing expert and im sooo not very fit so dont do your usual thing and go out hard.......... Good work, there's only a handful of people behind, this is where you want to be. Still might be going a bit too hard keeping in front of the guys behind me so maybe ill let them go, but I seem to have gaped them in that technical section, lets stay ahead until after the first downhill._

I get 20mts on them but then let them past on the next up. At the top of the last climb I notice the leading Elite Female catching me. I drop her on the final descent and the gap between us yo-yos for the next 2 laps.

_1.5 laps down and im actually starting to feel pretty good, I haven't died like normal and that leading female is still there, slowing getting closer at the top of all the climbs, this is getting good._

By the end of the second lap I have actually extended my lead over the leading female and I have a couple of guys from my class are right in front of me at the start of the third lap.

_Wow, I caught them quick, I should go straight around them, no, wait for a little while, rest and take them on the short fire road section halfway up.......... Got 'em, keep your head down and don't go to hard, keep it steady._

_Ok ive got a good gap, lets have a quick drink, oh, this bit wont be quite long enough to get the bottle back in the cage_

But I do it anyway.

_Quick put it back into the cage, the corner is coming up quick, too late._

For some reason I decide to throw the bottle at the cage and hope it goes in, it doesnt.

_S%#t, keep going, dont go back, you can last this lap without it, get it next time. I hope a good Samaritan doesnt pick it up, ill be in all sorts of trouble._

Still feeling good I spot a mate of mine who is in my class just starting the climb about 2 minutes ahead of me, I now have my target for the end of my race.

Top of the final climb of the lap a little check of where everyone is, _My target is out of sight but I know he is there somewhere, one of the guys I passed at the beginning of the lap is still only 50mts behind and behind him, the leading female is back again, she just wont go away. So lets try and rest on the final descent to save some energy to have a good crack on the last lap._

My body is starting to feel it now, my back is starting to get sore and my arms are feeling every bump on the descent, my body is not use to the hardtail, too much riding on duelly.

Starting the 4th and final lap, _That was a good descent, im deffinatly closer to those in front, this is great, com'on body keep it up._

Up the first climb for the last time and back down the otherside, the body is starting to hurt more. I quickly stop to pick up my water bottle have a good drink and get back into it.

The final climb of the day, the climb that will play a big part in my race, _Right, where is my target? Yes! There he is, Ive definitely pulled in the gap, its got to be under a minute now. Com'on this is it. Lets power up the first short steeper section, got it. Second one, com'on legs where are you, have a go. Arrh, the power has gone but keep spinning, the hard part of the climb is behind. _

I spot my target traversing the other way, _The catch is not impossible, keep pushing, harder, harder. Errr, I feel like throwing up, but not much further now then its almost all downhill. I start to channel the TDF guys who do this everyday of the race, just for this one climb I want to climb out of my skin, just like them._

On the final descent I find myself passing another Expert rider whe has hit the wall, finally some sort of reward for all the effort.

I get down towards the bottom of the descent and spot my target, _Gah, hes too far ahead, but dont give up now, you cant, theres still a few people hot on your tail, you need to keep going._

Finaly I cross the line, absolutly shattered but extreamly happy. It was a great race. I managed to have a bit of a race with a few people and I able to push myself the whole way.

And what position did I get for all of this effort? 17th out of 20 riders. Just goes to show that you dont need to win to have a good day.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

At the end of my ride today, a young rabbit decided to race me. I yelled at him (her?) to "...get off the trail, rabbit!" several times. The rabbit left the trail before I had to decide between running him over or risking hitting the brakes at high speed.

Someone from the park staff got out and cut deadfall that I have not found the time to deal with. Thanks!

I posted on our club forum for help cutting weeds and two people showed. One with his own weed whacker. We didn't come close to cutting every area that needed it, but having help left me feeling good about the state of the trail instead of unhappy about all that remains undone.

I shared a beer with a rider back at the trail head. We had a good conversation, and about the time he wanted to leave, a friend who I haven't seen in months rolled up.

The sunset on the trip home was beautiful.

Walt


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*It's tooooo damn hot to ride lately!*

So, what I did today was work on my bike. I had a warranty issue with my disc brakes which I repaired. SInce I had my front brake all taken apart, I upgraded to a larger rotor to help deal with the very steep descents around here.

I did get in the saddle to today, briefly. I had to ride up and down the block to seat the pads in to the new rotor.

That's it...exciting, huh?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wish I had a photo.

A buddy was going down a very steep greasy section that goes to a rickety bridge. He had the brake down so hard the front tire slipped off the rim and the tube popped out. The tube did not puncture though. We got all the air out of it reseated it and filled it back up and he was good to go for the rest of the ride.

As for me I hit a wall (not literally) and my solid axle held well and my Surly Nut Tugger opened a brew for me.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Few pics from NorCal


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Attempted to do the 15km commute in under 30 min this morning after an energetic weekend of inebriation and barbecues. Enjoyed pushing myself but found myself getting frustrated at vans and slow drivers.

Can't wait to get out and hit some trails this afternoon. Just a few more hours of work before my mate and I christen/baptise/initiate his Kona Caldera into the fantastic world of singletrack... and mud!

Sweet idea for a thread


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

This happened...









1 of 3 spills on the single track in Michaux state forest, PA. Easily some of the rockiest, hardest single track around. Thats 1 of 3 wounds from the day.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Crashed hard yesterday. Wet roots at about a 45* angle to a downhill trail are treacherous. I knew better, but didn't heed my inner warning system.

I may need to buy a new helmet, didn't see any damage but my head hit the ground hard enough that I saw stars, and something crunched - could've been my neck, could've been the helmet. I figured I'd wake up today with a whiplash, but so far, so good.


----------



## panhndl (Sep 16, 2009)

Bout passed out from the 107' and 30 mph winds.


----------



## bad_andy (Apr 17, 2009)

bad andy! said:


> Did one of the local favorites in the morning before work, then made it to my bus just in time! Now I have the timing down and hope to do it more often.
> Saw a mother and baby elk cross the trail 100 yards in front of me, then the rest of the herd that didn't cross. Saw deer 2 different times.
> All on a MTB ride I can pedal to in 2 minutes from home - SWEET!
> Camera is broken so no pix.


This again ^^^.
This time with a neighbor, and saw 3 different herds of elk - probably about 50 elk total.
The baby elk sure are cute - gotta get a new camera!!


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Not much today. Yesterday went out to ride the trails right after they opened after rain 2 days ago. Well we heard thunder coming and rode anyway. The rain hit right when I was climbing out of the trail head and back out to the parking lot. First time Ive ever ACCELERATED up that hill lol. Made it to the car just as it hit full force. So the trails closed again after about 3 hours of being open. Also moved my seat 1.5mm forward and completely fixed my cornering problems...man that bike is fast now. Thunder has a way of making you MOVE.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Today I rode to school for band practice. Parked the bike inside a closet in the band room. Looked like an alien with my helmet, gloves, and camelback. Rode home. Adjusted my front brake. Rode around some more. And now, here I am!


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

I hit up some DJ's for the first time since April today. 
I'm still a little shakey on 'em but definately more confident than last time. I was riding my fully FR rig instead of my DJer for some reason. I guess I just like jumpin' it. After working on that step up I built so much I had trouble finding the right ballance between speed and preload so I'd case one run and land flat on another. I'm gettin' there though.

I also did some urban today on the DJer and learned that I could tweak a bunny hop. Now I just need to figure out how to do it on a jump. Lotsa skinnies and racing traffic today on that front.

Yay for cell phone posting...

:headphones:
DJ


----------



## scienceseuss (May 27, 2008)

I wanted to go for a 18-20 mile ride to test out my new ghetto tubeless setup, but couldn't find my helmet - then I realized I left it at the LBS on Sunday. I filled my 3 liter camel-pack with 1/2 ice & 1/2 water, grabbed my bro.-in-law's helmet, and took off. Picked up the helmet from the LBS, and hit the trails.

As my nice new tubeless tires rolled smoothly over the sandy trails, I realized I was riding faster, harder, and better than I've ridden in a long time. Before I knew it, I had decided to include the entire lake Natoma loop, which would add ~ 12 miles to the ride. Oh, but first, I'll check out this little side trail in Folsom... there's another ~5 miles.

Along the way, I saw lots of wild life, like: jackrabbits, cottontail rabbits, feral house cats, deer, a fox, a rattle snake, a gopher snake, quail (w/ babies), Turkeys (w/ babies), buzzards (like 10+ in one tree... I think I'm gonna call the little section of trail "Buzzard Tree Trail" from now). I also lots of people, like: cute girls in bikinis :ihih:, fat guys in speedos:yikes:, the fiance of a MTB buddy that I just met on Sunday that just happened to be running the same trial as me :shocked:, and a guy that scolded me for not having a light as I was riding home (it was getting dark I guess... it's just that the ride went longer than expected).

Anyway, it turned out to be about a 40 mile ride by the time I got home at 9:02 (I left home at 5:15). And you know what? It kicked a$$!  

Oh, and did I mention the tubeless worked flawlessly... 28psi front and back :thumbsup:


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

ProfGumby said:


> That's because it is a road bike and a road ride. I haven't had the Trance out in almost a month, but I ride the roadie almost daily. Life aint fair and the nearest real trails are about 30 minutes from here. hard to squeak in a ride before the day gets going, but I can on the roadie...my tire issues are born out of me being a big Clyde. On the Trance, my tire pressure is up but nowhere as close to the max psi as my road bike...


ohh that makes sense. it seems i completely missed the "35 year old schwinn continental" bit.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Spooked a horse, but not too bad. 
There it was, minding its own business in a paddock, when I came coasting down the dirt road, sounding like a giant horse fly...


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

I've scared a couple of horses, freaks me out more though! Still, as long as the horse doesnt do an impression of a certain Dutch football player I'm happy


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Rode to and from band practice again today. My brakes are the stuff. I can bunny hop a curb. Still not confident enough to do it on some certain curbs, but it'll come with time....and a new pair of pedals! Any suggestions on pedals? Not looking to spend more than $40-50 for them...


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> Rode to and from band practice again today. My brakes are the stuff. I can bunny hop a curb. Still not confident enough to do it on some certain curbs, but it'll come with time....and a new pair of pedals! Any suggestions on pedals? Not looking to spend more than $40-50 for them...


Platform or clipless?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Platform or clipless?


Platform


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I took some pictures with my cell camera today and realized I haven't been taking any biking pictures lately. I'm taking my DSLR along next ride.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

12 miles of a loop I ride about 5 times a week. Nothing eventful until a small snapping turtle decided he wanted to hog the middle of the trail. Placed him on the side under some bushes and went on my way. Met a guy in the trailhead lot who is new to town. Gave him the lowdown on group rides and trail day this weekend. I'll probably meet up with him and show him the four loops at the rec area sometime soon. Not a bad day at all.


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

I learned how to spin and manual. Both skills need wrok but hey, I had no idea I could do this.

And someone destroyed my step up.


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Pity about the step up but I'm guessing there is land ownership issues? Either way, you've got all the time in the world to build another one, I'm off out to touch up some trails and small drops I've been working on myself


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Well I took the DSLR on my ride today and when I got home I found some pictures had a big curly piece of ugly hair right in the middle! Here's one inspirational shot ruined by the hair in the middle:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Well I took the DSLR on my ride today and when I got home I found some pictures had a big curly piece of ugly hair right in the middle! Here's one inspirational shot ruined by the hair in the middle:


You HAVE to send that picture to Discovery Channel or Nat Geo and say it's an alien!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope, public land. At least I got a quick vid of it.

I haven't ridden yet today--I've been too busy sharpening my scythe....... Ima go check up on a couple hits I haven't seen in a while. Nice muddy, potentially peerfect, trails after all that rain.



:headphones:
DJ


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

DJGoo said:


> Nope, public land. At least I got a quick vid of it.
> 
> I haven't ridden yet today--*I've been too busy sharpening my scythe*....... Ima go check up on a couple hits I haven't seen in a while. Nice muddy, potentially peerfect, trails after all that rain.
> 
> ...


*???*


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Cut two minutes off my daily commute, 15km in just over 30mins! I think I might be getting addicted to this 'riding by statistics' or whatever you call it... racing I suppose.

Got out and hit some nice 'jumps' or speedbumps on the doubletrack today, so smooth! And although the weather is getting wetter, its a pleasure to ride in 20 degrees centigrade again and the wet trails are always fun 

Mtn-Rider: What a great picture and well done for catching the stickman flying around the world


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Should be getting my adapter today in the mail for my rear brake. Might go for the first ride with my friend since he broke his neck on a ride in April. This thread is like Twitter


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> Should be getting my adapter today in the mail for my rear brake. Might go for the first ride with my friend since he broke his neck on a ride in April. This thread is like Twitter


Dood. Your friend got like...fukkked! Thats messed up. Looks like Ill be riding saturday morning.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Dood. Your friend got like...fukkked! Thats messed up. Looks like Ill be riding saturday morning.


Mhmm! The doctor said that if that happened a million times, this is the one time he would have lived. It's literally a miracle that he's alive. He's the person who introduced me to this sport!

I screwed up my knee somehow yesterday....hurts like a biatch to walk on for no reason. Hopefully I can get out tonight and go for a ride. Keyword being "hopefully". I got my adapter in the mail earlier and got it on the bike. Now I need rotors...and a ton of other stuff!

Next on the upgrade list (I know it's excessive, but I really like my frame and I'm completely overhauling it.)
RT-76 160mm and 180mm rotors
Shimano Front derailleur (XT or SLX, not sure)
Grips (what are some good grips that wouldn't get torn up because of my gloves? My Race Face Diabolus lock ons didn't get along well with my Fox Digit gloves)
TruVativ Stylo Race 20mm rise 31.8 bar
TruVativ Stylo Race 90mm 31.8 stem
Sun Ringle Zuzu pedals 
Saddle (Rocket V, Sette Rev, not sure yet. I wish TruVativ made saddles.)

I'm not planning on buying this all at once, but I NEED rotors, pedals, and a front derailleur.


----------



## steveeldr (Mar 12, 2009)

*Perfect day*

Went riding with an old friend, we used to ride religiously with a pack of about 7-8 guys, all single in our twenties (back 15+ years ago  ).

I've been back riding for the last 2-3 years but he is just starting again. We went out for a nice 2+hour ride free of kids, wives etc. and had a ball, did a 3' drop that always intimidated me for the 3rd time, and launched a couple rocks :thumbsup: had the best time!!

Then went to 5 guys for a big ol' bacon cheeseburger with jalapeno's and cajun fries :madmax:

Working on making it a regular weekly routine (maybe minus the 5 Guys burgers)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I think I am getting the hang of riding a rigid bike... Riding it like a hardtail doesn't work.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> Mhmm! The doctor said that if that happened a million times, this is the one time he would have lived. It's literally a miracle that he's alive. He's the person who introduced me to this sport!
> 
> I screwed up my knee somehow yesterday....hurts like a biatch to walk on for no reason. Hopefully I can get out tonight and go for a ride. Keyword being "hopefully". I got my adapter in the mail earlier and got it on the bike. Now I need rotors...and a ton of other stuff!
> 
> ...


ODI grips are pretty damn good. I like the lock on red anodized ones. I use the rogues, but get whatever fits your hand size. Forget the front derailleur, go 1x9!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Well in that case, I'll need a new cassette, chain, and right hand shifter! I'm running 3x8 speed


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> Well in that case, I'll need a new cassette, chain, and right hand shifter! I'm running 3x8 speed


Lol given your setup that would be a wiser investment. Get an slx or xt rear (they are pretty cheap now) and slx front shifter (45 bucks oem at jenonusa). Even if you stay 3xwhatever the front derailleur isnt really that relevant.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Lol given your setup that would be a wiser investment. Get an slx or xt rear (they are pretty cheap now) and slx front shifter (45 bucks oem at jenonusa). Even if you stay 3xwhatever the front derailleur isnt really that relevant.


I got an M772 rear, and it shifts amazingly and an 8 speed cassette a week or two ago for my new wheels. If/when the cassette bites the dust, I might upgrade to 3x9. But right now, it isn't really a priority. I don't really need those 3 extra gears. They are working fine for me (other than that damn SIS front derailleur) so I'll replace things that need it.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

i wrecked, and it felt like slow motion. and i found this:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Think you could make that pic smaller? It's a pain in the but to scroll side to side to read it.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> Think you could make that pic smaller? It's a pain in the but to scroll side to side to read it.


oh, how lazy the interweb is making us 

done.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Did one lap 98 degrees, then it rained like hell on the second lap, nice break. Drank beers, washed bike in the rain.

Rock


----------



## ebowles (May 13, 2010)

What happened on my ride today?
I nearly centerpunched a bear with my front wheel and wrecked towards the end of my ride from a combination of heat exhaustion and dehydration. Heh heh..........I'm going to do it all over again in the morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

SW lightning was out to get me....had to take shelter in an old cow stable until the storm passed...soaked and muddy. Great ride.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

First ride since the new seatpost came in on Friday. Very happy to be back on the bike.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Made an attempt at a ride but gave up. Heavy rains and storms plus people riding in the mud have trashed my local loops. I rode one mile and walked two before taking a gravel service road back to the trailhead. I'll probably call the trail coordinator in the morning and see if he wants me to go and trim some downed limbs and branches. On a side note, I've never seen so many casual cyclists riding those loops than I did today. I did not see one person with a helmet on. With the conditions as they are I'm sure that 3/4 of the people out today dumped at least once.


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

I watched a vid of some skateboarder trying to go pro, which reminded me of what I'm supposed to be doing, so I went out with ma headphones and learned how to spin on my FR rig and betterred my hopping. Also learned how to, and got confindent with, tweaking my big rig off of curbs and hops. Later, I (donned a helmet) found a small, old moto trail and bombed through that a couple of times learning real quick how to manual through deep puddles. I also practiced the whole tweaking thing in a higher speed, trail environment for the first time. I'm learning a lot about how I ride now and I'm becomming more confident in the air allowing me to think instead of just focusing on the landing.
I'm totally stoked about that.

And ticks.


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## chrisatmtbtips (Jun 7, 2010)

Just finished a ride with my 11 y.o. Son. It was good seeing him have so much fun. No flats, no blood, even better. And it got him away from the playstation for a couple of hours!

We pulled over for a break and he said, "you know Dad, that's true what you say about your wheels following where you look." And I thought...YES, he's gettin' it...he's getting the flow. He's starting to think like a mountain biker!

As for me, I hardly raised a sweat on the ride, but it was damn good getting out and having fun. Reminded me that not every ride has to be full tilt. This one was just cool, cruising along, very simple fun.


----------



## chrisatmtbtips (Jun 7, 2010)

bquinn said:
 

> Rode in Park City today. Started at 6,900ft, topped out right at 10,000ft in ~6 miles. Total of 16.4 miles by the time I got back to the car. Beautiful weather as always, got a little rain early this morning to settle the dust too!
> Just before the summit:


BTW, bquinn

that photo makes me sooo jealous. That scenery, the countryside, trails going on forever...I've got to get me some of that.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

I finally took the time today to muffle my chain slap and adjust my squeeky disk brakes. I then proceeded to enjoy my first quiet ride on my local loop and scare several hikers that could not hear me coming around the corners.:madman: 

So basically, I was not a very good ambassador for our sport today.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Cleaned a section I never had before :thumbsup:
Didnt' on another one, AGAIN...


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I snapped my chain 20mts up the first bit of dirt so I had to scooter it back home.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Yesterday I snapped my seat. The hollow chromoly rail. I dont know how I did that. Ride cut short at 5 miles. Got a new one today. Specialized phenom gel. Awesome saddle. Did a 3 mile ride at the most technical trails in the area. Was gonna ride longer but it started to rain. My friend inaugurated his new marin nail trail yesterday too. Good past two days.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Went on a group ride at 5am, it was cloudy and pretty dark when the 4 of us started. Only one rider had a light, plenty good to go as long as we stayed close together. Fortunately his light was even charged!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*I got another flat...*

Did my local grind loop. Getting alot of flats this year. There's a certain flat weed that grows little hard balls with rigid spikes. I HATE THOSE...


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

I rode Whistler today for the first time on my 09 Shore One and felt great. Made new friends and found a new favourite line. Freight train, dirt merchant, A Line to the bottom and did that a few times felt great. crashed a bit but hey it happens. Almost had the guts to do the container step up on Freight train.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Replaced my old Nevegal on the back to a new Small Block Eight and rode my favorite local trail yesterday afternoon. The trail is probably the most popular in DFW and was practically desserted. Got some great flow going and was carving turns really well with the new tire on the back paired with the 2.35 Nevegal in front.

Got passed about 1/3 of the way in by a fellow Superlight rider who was absolutely flying. Caught and passed him when he took a break at the turnaround point which is also the most technical section of the trail. I generally ride alone and usually chicken out on that part. But I decided to just go for it and cleared it for the first time ever. 

Got a little ambitious with my new tires and washed out on a sandy turn going pretty fast, but was unhurt. 

overall, a great ride. About 11 miles after work. Went home to my beautiful wife and had dinner and a movie.... Awesome day


----------



## randomq (May 26, 2010)

I took a new job recently which turned out pretty bad. The working conditions were not as described so I've been really unhappy and stressed out. My old boss offered me my old job back, and while it's not as much money as I want, it'll keep me much happier. He also told me to take the rest of the week off, paid, and go destress. So I've spent the last couple of days riding as hard as I can and it has been great.

I also got a longer, further set-back seatpost and a new bolt style clamp and they are great, no more knee pain.


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Five hours at the HWY 8 DJ's today. Had a bunch a guys there ripin' it up and chillin'. I made the swap from SX to P1 and I'm getting much more comfortable in the air. Last night I was out there working hard for a few hours and learned how to whip and turn a little in the air. I kicked it for much of today after pushing so hard last night.


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Did a trail day in the morning and a casual ride in the evening. Moved a LOT of dirt and fixed some really washed out areas at my local rec area. Worked with some fun people and learned a few things at the same time. The night ride was eventful for two reasons: 

1. I stopped and explained to a group of helmetless idiots that they were headed the wrong way on a trail and that the uphill shortcut they were taking was actually a very fast downhill set of corners with numerous blind spots. They looked at me and walked up it anyways. 

2. I tried to manual a root step up and came up short. My fork compressed fully, I got pushed backwards and somehow managed to ride it out. Upon further inspection, I hit the top root hard enough to snap it.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

Had a staring contest with two whitetail fauns in the forest not five yards away from the trail, the watched as they silently bounded off into the woods.


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

I was going to take the dog for a few laps on our home trail system when I realized my shoes were nowhere to be found.

I figured I must have left them at the trailhead after yesterday's ride. I jumped in the car and drove over and what did I see?

Someone had placed my shoes on top of the fence, just like Jem Finch's overalls hanging on the Radley's fence in "To Kill a Mockingbird."

Made my day!

jummo


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

*Desert rain*

After almost three months of 5:30 am rides to avoid the summer heat in Phoenix, yesterday we had a rare treat to start a ride at 9 am under cloudy skies and 80 degrees. Within ten minutes on the trail it started sprinkling and steadily turned into a glorious downpour.

We rode through huge swarms of weird bugs that looked like a cross between small moths and dragonflies. Watched a desert spiny lizard enjoy a nice swim in a puddle and a rabbit getting its drink on. The wonderful sweet smell of wet desert is amazing. Halfway through the ride the rain stopped, and the rain had missed the rest of the trail back but it was still a bit tacky from yesterday's rain. Best ride I've had in weeks!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Same here, no more 5am rides the last few days, what a relief. This afternoon I did most of the 302 and ran into a fallen sahuaro, a bit later got a flat at Cactus Garden, what a beautiful place to fix a flat!


----------



## fattirefreak (Jun 7, 2008)

Saw some elk on my ride yesterday, while climbing Argentine Pass and the Lenawee Face. Some sweet views without the predicted rain. Trail was flooded in a couple sections from runoff, so I went for a swim (figuratively speaking).


----------



## Chrisf_999 (Aug 15, 2008)

sooner518 said:


> Replaced my old Nevegal on the back to a new Small Block Eight and rode my favorite local trail yesterday afternoon. The trail is probably the most popular in DFW and was practically desserted. Got some great flow going and was carving turns really well with the new tire on the back paired with the 2.35 Nevegal in front.
> 
> Got passed about 1/3 of the way in by a fellow Superlight rider who was absolutely flying. Caught and passed him when he took a break at the turnaround point which is also the most technical section of the trail. I generally ride alone and usually chicken out on that part. But I decided to just go for it and cleared it for the first time ever.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, which trail are you talking about. I live about 2 hrs north of downtown Dallas and want to start getting down more often to ride. Are there any "must ride" trails inthe area? Thanks


----------



## Giantsfan1056 (Jun 22, 2009)

i decided to go for a ride even with a pinched nerve in my arm. it got so bad i can hardly use my arm now. i need to tone the passion down a bit. i don't want to rest arghh


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

Riding with my son (he's only 12 so I should cut him some slack), he fell three times: wet rocks, a root at a shallow angle, and a small ledge when he wasn't clipped in all the way. It was rather hot (101), so he was riding pretty slow. Then his chain broke. By the time I got his chain fixed, it was too close to dark to finish the last section of trail we wanted to hit. I was having a great ride. I hadn't ridden in two weeks, so my legs were fresh, and I was rolling with a new Maxxis Crossmark rear tire, which is smooth and fast. He was acting like he wasn't having that much fun on the ride, but when we got home he was in a great mood. He loves it, I know he does. This was just one of those rides, I guess.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

On just a quick loop before work, I passed two sets of cute twins out for a run on the same trail, about 100 yds apart, running in opposite directions.


----------



## Whirlwind Holocron (May 24, 2009)

Yesterday, met up with a 3 foot rattlesnake. We parted on good terms.
20 miles, lots of climbing.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

2bikepennyless said:


> Yesterday, met up with a 3 foot rattlesnake. We parted on good terms.
> 20 miles, lots of climbing.


COOL!!! What kind of rattler was it? I am about to depart on my local grind loop. Hope to see one, too...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

finally got to hit the trails after way to long off the bike had a great time, but am still waiting for my new wheel set for my 29r (quality bike parts has really slow shipping)


----------



## Whirlwind Holocron (May 24, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> COOL!!! What kind of rattler was it? I am about to depart on my local grind loop. Hope to see one, too...


Not sure what kind of rattlesnake. I know we have timber rattlesnakes (endangered) here in Pennsylvania, but I couldn't tell you for certain.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Again...*

Did my local loop this evening and wow, I flew up that mtn! For some reason, everything in my body was clicking in unison and I had both extra energy and extra stamina.

As I passed a guy on the grind up he said, "what makes you so fast? Is it your legs or your bike?" I giggled and said, "both".

Afterall I am the fastest guy in my group... I also happen to be the slowest guy and the mid speed guy...in fact, I am the ONLY guy in my group, LOL :band:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Riding solo is like being your own boss, lots of riders like it that way, it's pretty rewarding to be self-reliant on the trail. Plus hikers think you're nuts.

Today I did a trail almost nobody rides, 8A uphill. A lady stopped and said "nobody ever rides this uphill" and it made me feel right at home. Turned out to be one of the best rides I've had at PMP so far, 21 miles including 10 street miles from/to home. Still working on a complete loop around the park.


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep, I enjoy riding solo a lot. I can set my own pace, take brakes when I want or not, and choose my own way. 

I rode my local park yesterday evening and had a great time. Everything was flowing, the bike was perfect, and my legs had great power. I was pushing one or two gears harder then average on a lot of sections, even with the over 100 heat index. It was a great ride.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Got back from holiday and finally rode my bike after two weeks and was on my back within 5 minutes, smooth riding after that. Me thinks it was my bike punishing me for not being ridden for so long


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Im glad to see this thread caught on as I hoped it would. Thanks for all the posts guys! Glad were having fun here! Going riding later, havent for a couple of days now... Keep it up!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I bit the bullet and bought a Garmin Edge 500 and took it out for a test run today. I really like all the feedback with the heart rate monitor and speed/cadence sensor and tracking the data for each ride. Definitely worth every penny (to me anyways). I left the Cateye MicroWireless on to compare accuracy and the Edge was dead on. Also got to test out some other goodies that I recently installed, ODI Rouge Lock-on Grips and a WTB Pure V Team seat in which both felt awesome. After being off for a week from a wisdom tooth surgery, it feels great to be back in action again (even better when these damn stitches are out!). Looking forward to my ride in the morning.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Took a ride with my son. We were about to finish the trail almost half the time it took us since we last tried rode it (didn't get lost, didn't rest as much) so I was eager to finish and set our personal record. I was riding a gravel ridden rutty part of the trail a little faster than I should have and dropped the front wheel into a rut. OTB. My son then crashed 3 more times before we finished the ride. That trail had our number today


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't been out since Thursday and with good reason. My muddy front tire slipped heading up a plank to cross a downed tree that's about 3.5 feet high. I hit the plank pretty hard and my bike slammed into the tree. My left arm, hip, and leg are pretty gashed up and tender but it's my bruised knee that's hurting at the moment. My bike is intact though! I'm taking a couple days of down time to tune some things and put some new brakes on. 

Before anyone lectures me on riding in muddy conditions, this is one spot that never drys, even in the middle of summer. I usually can take a wide line to go around the 1/2 inch of mud but this time I went inside. 

I'm headed right back for that section of the trail as soon as I'm healed up a little. I have to.


----------



## growlie (Jul 2, 2010)

*In meh happy place!!*

took off at 8 this morn for a peaceful ride around the lake.
not a soul out but me and the cool morn air.
pinched nerve almost competely healed.
life dont get much better!!
already thinkin bout tomorrow morns ride.


----------



## MTI3Rmember (Jun 28, 2009)

18.8 miles at Raccoon Mtn. (chattanooga,tn) in 2.5 hours including breaks.
Riding getting faster with more confidence.
Near crashes occurring more often with more speed.
OTB - 0, Almost OTB -about 5
Ticks - 0
GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## Chrisf_999 (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't crash!!!


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

I did... crash that is... lol... front tire washed out on a loose rock while exiting a corner... gotta start putting on the pads... great ride though


----------



## Chrisf_999 (Aug 15, 2008)

A couple of days ago I crashed three times in the rocks at speed. I have bruises, rock rash and scrapes pretty much all over. But I didn't miss a day riding.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Rode to my lbs, got some new grips and also sucessfully bunnyhopped up 3 stairs which i've never been able to do before


----------



## pljam67 (Jun 3, 2010)

Saw three gators while cruising around a local lake yesterday evening. They look cool trolling around the edges of the lake, but I sure wouldn't want to go swimming with them.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Took my 3 1/2 year old little girl out for her first trail ride yesterday afternoon.

Did almost a mile in the woods.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

One of the riders in our group ride of 8 kicked up a rock into his rear derailleur and couldn't pedal back to the trailhead. A couple of us took turns pushing him back but not without incident. When it was my turn to push him along the trail, I got a bit too focused and forgot about my own bike. Then my front wheel slipped right into his rear wheel but fortunately nothing got caught and mine just slipped sideways on the dirt as I turned it away and recovered my line on-handed. Just one of those instances that could have gone a lot worse but fortunately there was plenty of room to recover. So I guess nothing happened, but something almost did!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Completed my morning ride with a new best time and new longest distance :thumbsup:


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Mtn-Rider said:


> One of the riders in our group ride of 8 kicked up a rock into his rear derailleur and couldn't pedal back to the trailhead. A couple of us took turns pushing him back but not without incident. When it was my turn to push him along the trail, I got a bit too focused and forgot about my own bike. Then my front wheel slipped right into his rear wheel but fortunately nothing got caught and mine just slipped sideways on the dirt as I turned it away and recovered my line on-handed. Just one of those instances that could have gone a lot worse but fortunately there was plenty of room to recover. So I guess nothing happened, but something almost did!


Take a chain tool, seperate the chain and make it a single speed for the ride back!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Scoped out and built (with much help) this 20' gap/stepdown months ago and almost everyone's been hitting it but this 50 yo scaredy cat (including one grom doing it chainless).
Yesterday I hit it and will never be afraid of it again.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

cool


----------



## Chrisf_999 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rode right across a snake...and got a nasty case of poison ivy.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Well, havent ridden since sunday... But last sunday tried some new technique for cornering, did 13 miles. Was a very good day.


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

I played hooky from work this afternoon.."Yeah boss, I have an 'appointment'"  I had planned this earlier in the week, but this morning I had kind of a gurgling stomach ache. I actually considered cutting my plans short, but I'm glad I didn't

I left from the house and headed to the trail head 13 miles away on a mix of street and hike-n-bike path. I was expecting to get roasted in the heat, but the day started with a gift - Clouds! It almost looked like rain, and the heat was tolerable. A dude in a truck pulled up next to me and gave me thumbs up :thumbsup:,then I had a nice chat with another guy at a creek crossing downtown. People were being so nice today. I got to the trailhead at Barton Springs pool and took a short break to have a drink and fill up on water. The pool was closed for cleaning, so there was no good people (girls in bikinis) watching. Bummer. 

I was feeling pretty good as I took off down the Barton Creek Greenbelt trail,but I was still trying to take it easy and conserve energy in case the sun came out. Still, I was having a great ride. I don't ride the Greenbelt very often,so it was fun to clear some of the minor tech sections, rock gardens, and creek crossings that I hadn't cleared in a long time. We haven't had much rain lately so the creek was drying up. Since the sun was being held back by the couds, the wildlife was very active. I had numerous close calls with squirrels and lizards. At one point near the creek the trail was alive with thousands of baby frogs. I couldn't avoid them, so I probably ran over a hundred of them  

Near the end of the trail there are two good swimming holes/party spots, which are fun to hang out at but they bring a lot of other people and trash to the trail. Since the creek was drying up it was very uncrowded. As I got to the first spot there were two guys standing there with their towels looking at the dry creek. As I ride by, I hear one of them utter, "Dude! Bummer!"

At the last swimming hole, there was still some water flowing, but there were only a dozen or so people hanging out swimming and drinking. A couple of them had brought their pet snakes, a Boa and a Ball Python, down for a swim. Kind of cool,but I wouldn't ever do that with any of my snakes. I took a break, had some snacks and a good long drink and then started the trip back home.

Now the sun had come out in full force and it was hot and humid. I was getting tired, but still having a good ride. Near the end of the trail I ran out of water. I finally got back to the trailhead and filled back up on water and had another drink. I was feeling pretty spent now. I fully expected the ride home to be a sufferfest. It pretty much was. It was late in the afternoon now, so traffic was picking up. It was hot, I was tired, and my legs were starting to cramp a little. Despite my best efforts I guess I still hadn't been drinking enough. Damn heat!

All told I drank two bottles of Nuun's, two Gatorades and two full camelback bladders. I rode over 40 miles, and including breaks it was over 5 hours round trip. Sorry, no pics. 

Now I'm kicking back with a Bear Republic Racer 5 IPA. Life is good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

I tried flipping over my sweep riser bar to see if I could ride a road bike with drop bars.

Nope. Hands were numb 2 miles into my 10-mile commute. I considered flipping it back over before coming home (I always carry a set of hex keys in my seat pouch) but figured I'd tough it out. Bad idea. Wrists still hurt x_x


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally cleared a tabletop jump i found near my house which felt REALLY good since i finally got the right technique and that jump really requires you are perfect with your timing, up next is the wallride, which scares me.......for now


----------



## Oz (Mar 16, 2008)

I was heading downhill, came around a corner and almost ran over this guy:


----------



## Aki78 (Jul 20, 2010)

I took a newbie to a very technical trail, and just about died laughing when he took a fall and saw his saddle nose go up his ass! He was yelling and cursing and hopping around holding his ass for 5 minutes. He called it quits after this so my ride ended early. Kind of frustrating trying to find riding partners here in SW OK...I just need to start riding by myself as every time I take anybody I end up waiting more than riding.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

It was 103 F outdoors so the ride was on the stationary listening to the pumping hard rock sounds of 107.3 the fox rocks, central Texas station.

I did an hour--it's better than the 30 minutes that I usually call it quits at when stationarying--is that a word?

It was reinvigorating but I was pretty sure i would ruin it by stuffing my face.

I was correct. I had two large shredded BBQ samwhiches on hawaiin Bread and a slice of Totino's pizza.

Ugh. So what happened on my ride today is the scale still says 217-about 43 pounds heavier than when I left Iraq 5 years ago. I HATE IT.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

It was a beautiful day for a ride. A buddy and I headed out to what is the closest thing to downhill/freeride around here. We hit the big 15 foot drop for the first time(it was our third there and we both had our eyes on it since our first trip, but no courage). My buddy hit it first, on his Stumpjumper......... Bent the front rim damn near in half as soon as he landed. He had issues in the past bending rims(as he is a heavier guy who rides aggressively on an XC bike), but was always able to true them up and get them straight. It was kind of the plan to do the big one, so I took the front wheel off of one of my other bikes just in case things went bad. Good thing I did. We went back to the truck, swapped wheels and headed back up the hill. After staring at the drop for at least five minutes, I said screw it and went for it. I did not want to after seeing him taco his wheels and take a hard hit, but I did anyway and it couldn't have gone better. So mission accomplished, for me anyways. He didn't want to try again.


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

*Wildlife*

Another day of pleasantly cool temps in the Valley of the Sunstroke (109 was the high). So we headed to the Pima-Dynamite trails, a little higher elevation and maybe a couple of degrees cooler. It's one of the most gorgeous, lush areas of pure Sonoran desert in the state.

As we came around a corner the overwhelming scent of organic decomposition nearly burned off the hair in my nostrils. The offending source came into clear view, a very large, very dead cow laying on it's side with it's back to us, as if having a nap. Thought about hucking it but that's already been done, and landing short would be messy. So we spun away fast to put some distance on it.

We chased jackrabbits, ground squirrels and lizards up the trail, rode and walked through deep sand pits, and rode the screaming downhill whoops on West Express. And on the last half mile nearly ran over a rattler stretched out on the road. We tried to get it to move off with several handfuls of dirt thrown it's way, and with no reaction at all we just rode by it. Got a good look at it, maybe two and a half feet long, beautiful diamond markings, well pronounced black and white stripes on the tail and a pinkish rattle with five buttons. It raised it's head just a little as we went past.

Aside from two hikers way the hell out in the north section we saw no one else, no riders, runners, or dirt bikers. Awesome day!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

My first, ever, cyclocross race is on 9/19 and so I'm "training" (yeah, training so I can get SMOKED by others... oh well... it's all good) and I did 45 min. of straight, all out intervals, non-stop, no breaks on my SSCX bike.

My loop is about 1.6 miles of a paved elevation gain of a couple of hundred feet, then it shoots up a steep climb that gets the legs and lung burning, then up and over a curb to a fast dirt descend, U-turn, then loop around and do it again.

There was a family having a picnic at the top of the hill and I think after about the 3rd time I passed them, they were probably thinking I was nuts.

You don't realize how long 45 min. is when you're all-out sprinting. It was friggin' exhausting.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

hit Northshore in Dallas yesterday at around 10:30. Rode really well for about 45 minutes when I heard a really loud "SSSssssssssss sound". Pinch flat. And my mini pump broke last week and I havent got my new one in the mail yet..... 

So 5 miles from my car, in 100+ degree weather waiting for someone to come with a pump. finally someone came and he had a pump, but it was a Schraeder only pump. So I waited another 15 minutes, rung out my sweat soaked jersey and finally caught someone who was nice enough to lend me their pump. I felt great on the ride thanks to taking a 30 minute break in the shade.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

This big guy blocked the trail on Saturday. This was as close as I cared to get to this beast with my cell phone for the shot. I'd estimate the head was about 2' long. Gator had to be around 10' long.


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

Today, on my private single-track I'm working on, I made it up a short steep hill and didn't have to stop and rest at the top like I did last time. I felt so good, I rode another mile on a tractor road, intending to cross the creek, but the creek was to high to cross, so I rode back up the tractor road for another mile then hit the pavement for 2 more miles. I felt pretty good being 61 years old on a $57 Walmart bike.(Please, no boos)


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

wiped out:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Road trip weekend. Brought the bikes to new melones lake park at angels camp ca, Saturday. Great short rolling trails for practicing pumping. Then went today to mt diablo at walnut creek ca. Rather difficult technical trails and crazy downhill grades. Did the loop from juniper camp site, to the summit, back down to devils elbow down prospectors gap, meridian ridge, deer flats and back to the camp. There was a tech trail that overheated my brakes. Steep rock gardens just before switchbacks :eekster: It was followed by a couple of insanely steep dh runs with loose sandy gravel surfaces. Any time I tried to brake, the tires would start to wander. Made a decision to let go the brakes and go banzai. After the run, I stepped off the bike and noticed my knees shaking. I don't Think I ever got that shaken up in my adult life. :thumbsup:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

before i forget, my riding buddy didnt have such a great day. full on face plant, crushed oakleys and a rock that had his heads number  he is sore and bruised, but otherwise ok,


----------



## e-kruger (Oct 22, 2009)

Found this little creature on my back tyre


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

e-kruger said:


> Found this little creature on my back tyre


thats one slick tire what tire is it?


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

It's no gator, but I just ran over a 3-foot rattler. Was at the end of my single track and just made the last hot turn before it dumps out on a main fire road. He was stretched across the way. I kinda pulled the front tire a bit but it still thumped him mid-body as I was staring at his triangular head. Spun my head around to the left just after the rear tire rolled over him and saw the rattles. 

By the time I hopped off my bike, dug out my camera, and made it 10 feet back to where he was he was already in the grass and I sure as hell wasn't going after him. He was darker than most of the ones we have down here in So Cal. Lotsa rattles but I didn't count how many. Seemed to be okay - not all kinked and broken.


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

We got home and it was over 103. Crap. We waited for a while for our son to get finished with his homework, and HOPE it would cool off a bit. Well, we went outside to get ready to do a lap in the local park, and what do you know, there was a thunderstorm brewing! Despite the thunder, we decided to go for it and hope we woould get some miles in before the rain. The thunder kept rumbling and the wind picked up, but most importantly, it cooled off by about 15 degrees. We raced around the park, trying to hit out favorite loops before the rain came. At the end of it all we got to hit everything in the park, and only got sprinkled on for just a second. It turned out to be an awsome ride :thumbsup:


----------



## alanthealan (Jan 22, 2010)

Learned to ride in sand.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Today I rode the trail system I built for the local kids bike club. Someone had put up a "beware of bear" sign. OK, no biggie. There is a resident bear and she's easily scared away.

I find the bear. NOT my buddy. A large aggressive male who's not afraid of mountain bikers one bit.

10 minutes later I find another bear. A cub. No mom to be seen. To me that's the scariest thing that can happen in the bush. 

A few minutes later I find another bear, still not the one I know from those trails.

The 4th bear in half an hour is the one I know. She's not afraid of people now either.

These bears are supposed to be up in the hills this time of year, not on the edge of town with at least 4 of them sharing an area only big enough for one.

One of the more adrenaline filled rides I've had in a while.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I haven't done a trail ride for about two weeks because my tailbone area is still pretty tender after a low speed stumble.

So, my latest non-commuting ride was a trip to see an airshow about 20 km away. Riding through the gently rolling countryside on the bike with fat slicks was actually pretty pleasant. I'm thinking it could be great fun on a bike that is designed for that kind of riding...


----------



## e-kruger (Oct 22, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> thats one slick tire what tire is it?


Panaracer (Author) Silk Road 26x2.00


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

Last night rode local trails and saw another 8 mountain bikers. Nice, because half the time I'm the only rider on what is some pretty sweet singletrack.

Rear tire was flat this morning. So it goes.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Sky was black, wind was blowing as I left downtown heading North but I hit the exit and headed to the park anyway. The same scene derailled my Monday ride and not a drop fell so why not. A few lightning bolts had struck when I was on the highway but it all seemed well North of the lot. At best you never really venture more than 10 min from the lot in this maze of a trail so I stuffed my phone in a ziplock bag, unloaded and headed out. It's been 95-100 at 6:30 for a couple of weeks so the change in temps and a stiff breeze was welcomed. Still stiff from overdoing it over the weekend I eased into it for a half hour, then turned up the screws for the next 30-40 minutes. A dozen miles in a little over an hour returning to the lot with just enough light to load up. Then the heavens opened up and dumped like water being poured from a rubber boot less than 5 min into the 10 min drive home. A phrase Anthony put in one of his ride reports came to mind as the rain started. Something about stealing a ride from the clattery beak of winter...and the every popular always ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Glen Park... 17 August 2010*

My buddy Jeff and I were lucky enough to get out this past Tuesday...

We had a great ride; right up until Jeff decided he wanted to get a "Taste" of the local singletrack...










He's ok...


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

I saw an Adder today. Britain's only venomous snake. They're rarer than rocking horse **** round here. It was sunning itself in the middle of the road. We gently helped it into the undergrowth. It wasn't happy about being helped. A thing of beauty, it made my day.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

*I finished a Time Trial yesterday(My 1st race)*

10 miles in the rain, on a trail I ride regularly for the last 2 months, thats when I started riding off road, I'm 64 yrs old, I got a second in my class 60+ Sport, but there were only 2 in my class,,LOL I had a great time, they added 4 miles to the trail I usually ride, most of that was wet pavement or wet grass, so it made for a interesting day, the Time Trial was at Maybury State Park in Novi, Michigan, I rode Motocross, Hare Scrambles, TT Flat Track, Scrambles and Ice Raced years ago, I'll be better prepared for the next one, maybe next year.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Rode Big Sycamore Today*

Hadn't been there yet this year. Had a great ride. I left early to beat the heat and I completed the Hellgrind out of the canyon and back to Wendy Drive just as it was warming up. Perfect.

Not many riders out today, I guess they're scared of the heat we've got going on here. I only saw 3 or 4 groups.

Did Sin Nombre, Two Foxes then up Backbone, across the ridge, down Guadalasca and out.

Yeee haaaa


----------



## Chrisf_999 (Aug 15, 2008)

I learned a lesson. This weekend was my dughter's b-day so we ate fried shrimp, catfish, cake and cupcakes in mass quantities. Worst of all, no riding or workouts. I rode this morning and my body let me know I had mistreated it, big time! Must not overeat and under ride...


----------



## Darkearth (May 4, 2009)

I got spiders on me, big ones, 'cause the trails at Hannah Park don't get ridden much


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Dogcrap once hidden in the leaves, now very visible in my nevergos. :madmax:


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Chrisf_999 said:


> Rode right across a snake...and got a nasty case of poison ivy.


Speaking of poison ivy - I picked up some from my rides early last week and I for the life of me cannot figure out how the bloody Mary I got it. The trails are very well trimmed and I make a point of staying on the trail and not going into the brush. Haven't crashed or anything, but I think when I was mounting my camera on the trees I may have found one with ivy vines on it and didn't see it.

Fun schtuff there!


----------



## IvanLasston (Jul 10, 2006)

I went downhilling yesterday. I was shown what happens when you don't flow on a trail. Got behind a mom and her daughter and bap bap bapped my way down a great flowy trail at Winter Park. I forgot how scary the trail could be going slow, sliding down sideways on berms. On the upside my track standing improved.

I also ran out of gas half way down Blvd at Winter Park. Grabbed a seat on a rock and got this view (more or less) Sometimes I forget to look around when on a bike.


wp_from_blvd2 by alsantos, on Flickr

Looked back at my bike and noticed that I popped a spoke. Rode down the road as to not mess anything else up. Took it to the bike shop, put the spoke back and they trued everything up in time for me to catch another run. Tested out the wheel on Rainmaker - a jump trail. Everything is working fine.


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Only 3 miles*

I usually ride on the road during the week before work. Today planned on 35 miles.
I was track-standing at a light and went to adjust pedals they locked and I fell over in traffic.
Jumped up spun cranks seemed ok went on. Something just felt off so i stopped to find one mangled link so I spun the chain to get to it easier only to find a second missing half of the link. About that time my dad was riding by on his motorcycle and asked if i wrecked. I told him no big deal I just needed to fix my chain, so i got out my park chain tool to find the pin had came off in my bag and must have fallen into the grass when I opened the bag. I did get a stick in chain on the trails yesterday but seemed fine then. Who knew.

I called the pick up crew(The wife) To bring my truck and return home. 
I'll fix it tonight after work and start over tomorrow.


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Filming, scoping, eating, and more scoping.

I've been doin' some more XC trying to get in shape for my trip out west.

SSXC kicks my ass.


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

I left the house after work when it was about 103* outside. Started out kind of slow. We did a long-ish road ride yesterday and I could feel it in my legs. And, my back tire was too soft. I stopped and put more air in the tire after I was "warmed" up, and strarted having a really good ride. The park is really dry, and in some places the dusty dirt on the trail is like riding through inch deep flour. At the end of one loop, I could see in the dust a very clear track left by a large snake crossing the trail so I grabbed a stick and wrote in the dust "SNAKE XING". There is an all girl group ride in the park today. I hope they notice it.


----------



## MTI3Rmember (Jun 28, 2009)

Roadies happened! I must admit, I want a road bike bc it would be easier to get some miles in during the week. So....there was a "beginner ride" tonight with the local club, and I figured I'd ride by there just to see what I could see. I figured a few people would show up, and I MIGHT stop by and chat a minute. I didn't plan on riding with them as I was on my mtb with some slicks. I ride passed to check it out, and there's about 25 people...so I just keep on riding. We ended up riding the same beginning part of the route, which is a 4 mile out and back. I got passed by one guy, he waved, nice enough. I passed everybody on the way back, and by this time the group was split into 5-6 groups. I gave a wave to the first group, no response, just a look that said..."******bag!" Yeah, I was def in Fred mode... On a MTB, basketball shorts, t-shirt, camelbak, nike running shoes, 6'5, 230#, but still. I made it a point to wave at all the next groups, just for reactions sake. 1 Out of 5 groups acknowledged. It's not like they were racing it up, they were probably going 15-16 mph on a flat street. Ha! Whatever! Later came up on a roadie (late 20s early 30s) spinning up a hill and passed him. As a roll by, I say "hey, how's it going?" He says "good" with a baffled look on his face similar to "how the f*** did you catch me?" Of course on the downhill, he puts it in gear, looks at me, and is off. For a mile he was constantly checking where I was, then pulled into his ritzy high rise apartments. Ridiculous, just ride dude! Is being a roadie that serious? Maybe I should stay on my MTB... Sorry for the dumb rant. I did 26 miles on a great 85 degree day!


----------



## toosense (Jun 1, 2010)

after months of friends talking about getting bikes so they can go ride the local trails with me,i finally convinced one to lay the hammer down and buy one. went for the first ride today and hes hooked. went up one of the harder climbs and a pretty tough downhill,and all went well. stoked to have someone to ride with now!


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

Not today, but last night I almost ran over this guy on the trail. I'd never seen one in the wild before.


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Another last night story I flatted a tire and broke a chain. Two different bikes and not even coz of a crash.

lame.


:headphones:
DJ


----------



## wallaby123 (May 6, 2010)

Today I am expecting my new YETI AS-R frame

Its Christmas and I am 5 again!

Don't know how to break the news to my rockhopper...

Any minute now, come on... come on... I know understand how Eric Cartman felt waiting for that Wii


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I felt a stinging sensation in the back of my knee, so I stopped because I thought I was getting stung. I looked down at my leg, and saw that my tire had flung up a little cholla ball into my leg. I guess there's a first time for everything. Pulled it out and kept riding, ended up being a great ride.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Starting to get the hang of an efficient pedal stroke for climbing on a SS. This resulted in me being able to ride up a lot of sections around the lake that I normally had to walk up ^_^


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I rode Wildwood Park in Thousand Oaks for the first time today. Did a 12 mile loop which included Lower Butee, Santa Rosa, Wildwood Way (and trail), Eagle Point, and Lynnmere trails.

Pretty cool lava formations and rocks there. I was surpirzed to see a waterfall, pond and lively stream hidden away in a low canyon disguised by farm land and rolling hills. Never would have imagined that being there.

I'll definately go back...


----------



## Duke of Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

I went out soley to ride areas I haven't ventured into...

A little "thistle-y" and a lot of horse trails but I did come to one conclusion as I was hoofin it up a steep little singletrack...horses do significant damage on steep, off camber slopes. This is on an established trail, too. Ouch, all loose and torn up into chunks. As soon as it rains, its gonna be an inch deeper, flat bottomed gully.

Always nice to the horses and thier mounts, though. Glad my bike can't freak out and doesn't weigh 800lbs...

Nice ride and a score on the discovery.


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

Went for a ride with my son today. Got in almost 15 miles, stopped at the Scout Shop and the Farmers Market. Later went to the LBS, picking up a trek 3500 for him tomorrow.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

My daughter (8yo and about 1 month new to cycling) and went on our first trail ride at a local city park. It was a short trail and she was struggling the whole way. I figured I'd better get her out of there quick and finish the day with some easy pedaling around the neighborhood before she decides that trail rising isn't for her.

We get back to the starting point and she looks over her shoulder at me and says in a bright voice: "Let's do it again!"

LOL I love it, and now we know what skills we need to work on.


----------



## willdup (Jun 16, 2009)

First flat on my road bike in over 2k miles. How weird is that?


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm never online after a ride so....
Friday I had the chance to ride one of the (semi) local singletracks with a buddy (of course, why would I ride alone?). knowing the nature of the trail in advanced, despite never having ridden it, I opted for headphones instead of a helmet for the first time on singletrack.
It was awesome. With the music everything seemed flowier and smoother. I had seamless control over the bike.

Now I gotta build some dec headphones into my fullface.

:headphones:
DJ


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

This guys gold bling saved him from getting tire smashed. We named him Mr. T.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Saturday went out to West Branch (Ohio) to ride - and arrived just in time to witness a rescue squad evacuating a crashed & injured mtbr and getting him on a life flight to the hospital (searched the local news for three days and can find no details). Seems like he got off the trail and rode into a gully - looked like a possible spinal injury. 

The next day went to ride at Kennerdell PA for the first time. Going along the well known Windows Trail we came to a stretch that goes along the edge of a 100' cliff top. After the scenario the day before I didn't even stop to think, just got off and walked. I'm already healing up from an injury in April and don't need to add a 100' fall to my list of miseries.

Steve Z


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

Foxboro (MA) State Forest yesterday.

Been riding my first FS rig ('09 Fuji Reveal 1.0), only ~ 10 rides on it, but I had been not able to really 'gel' with the bike, was thinking I made a wrong choice. But after some riding tips from members of this here fine board, and my buddy helping me dial in the suspension right before the ride .... WHOA!

Whole new bike!

Cleared a real long section(s) of rock gardens that I have never been able to ride through. Also had been having problems with technical climbs, no such problems experienced today.

Now I cant wait to get back out.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Noticed that after I've been mashing up steep climbs on my trail bike, I've been using higher gears on my commuter. Today I only used the smallest three cogs on my 1x8, even to climb the really steep hill by my house. I was practically standing still between pedal strokes, but I made it ^_^ And I wasn't nearly as beat as I was when I started bike commuting.

Pretty soon I'll be ready for a fixie and can start picking up cute hipster chicks


----------



## GambJoe (Jul 29, 2010)

Rode 2 Hrs, Too hot and windy, almost puked.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

accidentally went of mushroom drop in vietnam on my rigid 29r


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hill intervals , nothing happened but *pain *.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Quite a few things in this order:

1) Found a faster, shorter road route to the trailhead, got there in 23 mins.
2) Hit the dirt and started the slow, shallow climb, still a bit hot but tolerable.
3) At the first tunnel, a fuzzy shadow got up and started moving: a javelina.
4) 10 seconds out of the tunnel I hear a "phtsssss..." good guess, flat #1.
5) 30 seconds after fixing the flat I nearly run over the fastest snake I've ever seen, it was chasing a mouse or something that size, and both disappeared into the bushes in no time.
6) less than an hour later, just about to hit the biggest climb, I hear a "phtsssss..." good guess, flat #2. This one's different because I'm now out of spare tubes so I change plans to skip the climb and take a slow ride home in defeat.
7) the ride was still worth every grain of rice and beans: 22.5 miles i 2h45m, sweet!
8) dive in the pool, eat


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I recently moved to a new city, and quickly met a few riders, who were willing to show me around the local trails. 

Today I rode about 12km from my new place to the trailhead. 

The trail we rode today was awesome. Technically challenging. Just enough to push my skills to the limit, but not really beyond. 

I will look forward to my next ride on this trail.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I went to check a trail that I want to use during an upcoming group ride event, and realised I need to adjust the route in one place: the piece I wanted to use up a hill, there, is just strenuous enough that I had difficulties staying on the very narrow rideable tread.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

A vulture! 
Not on the ride this time. (they quite often circle me while I'm riding)
Today it's sitting on my porch railing waiting for me to get home.


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

*What would you do?*

So last night I load up the bike at roughly 7pm which doesnt give me a whole lot of time to ride before it gets dark given the 25 min drive. As I am hitting every red light on the way I realize 1. I will be riding in the dark with no lights 2. There is no helmet in the backseat. I lose control in a profane episode for a couple mins then calm myself...its time to make the call to abort or continue on and ride smart. I decide I have looked forward to this too much to let go, so onward I forge.

The ride is great, get into a flow even though I am riding more cautious. By the time I hit the last of the 8-9 mile loop I can barely see. Even though it wasnt the smartest move, riding under the conditions made me laser point focus instead of being sloppy which lead to my last few crashes.

Overall I felt great about last night...would I go under the same circumstances? Most likely not but the one time shot was worth it

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

I took a quick 10 mi ride with my 13 year old son on his new Giant Revel (which he loves) before I go to work and he goes to football practice. He's just getting into riding and it is awsome to see it happen before my eyes!!


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Rode to Sand Point (my usual ride), got leg cramps and ran out of water. Awesome ride.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Got passed on flat pavement by a kid on a BMX


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, my ride today was great because I can actually ride again after stabbing myself in the inner thigh last week with the brake lever. It was an ER trama event and on crutches and pain killers Friday and Sat. Monday I could barely walk without a crutch and so fast forward to Thursday evening, while still limping I got on the bike and rode down the driveway and back with no pain :???: Then I went out into the street and rode down to the school to watch a little football practice and to ride around the parking lot. It's like nothing happened and my leg is saying, hey man ... let's get back with the program! 

I'll probably wait until next week to take to the trails, but it's good to be nearly ready to ride again!


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been having trouble with climbs, being an ex motocrosser I can do everything else well enough, so I figured I'd take a bike to suicide hill (a tall garbage hill) it has 3 rideble sides, I rode up and down untill I couldn't do it anymore, only about 3 miles but 1/2 of that was up, I made it up 2 sides one was fairly easy, but not all that easy, I rode up that one 5 or 6 times, and the other was quite steep, I rode up that one 5 or 6 times, the last side was the mean one, I tried it 5 or 6 times, I made it about half way up everytime, that is when it goes to another level of steepness, I know I will make it soon, I just have to keep working on it, and just think of how it will help me on them smaller climbs on the trails, sure there are no roots or rocks, but all of these climbs are steeper and longer then most of the trails around here have, I'm also over 60 yrs old so watch kids I'm coming after ya..LOL!!
There was a guy running up and down the hills that said he never seen anyone make it up them hills like that, that made me feel good, but I won't quit until I make the steep one. Of course then I'll have to make it twice, then three times..


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Tried a new racing ralph from schwalbe and never before averaged so fast in my life. I caught myself accelerating to 18mph up a hill. Then I nearly wiped out going too fast into a turn. These tires seem to have superpowers.


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Saw A few hotties on the trail today. Is it just me or does anyone else think its sexy when girls fly by you uphill like your standing still?


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

My buddy found that he had virtually no front brake pad left midway down Larison Creek Trail. He still made it down to the bottom, but bagged on the second half of the ride, a road/trail loop with a SWEEEEEEET!!!!! downhill, Larison Rock. He went down to the truck while I started the climb, and he caught me a little more than two miles up the climb, shuttled me to the top, and I raged down to the bottom, where I met him for a dip in the Middle Fork of the Willamette River. . Summertime bliss, baby.....


----------



## crazyassazian (Jul 10, 2009)

Rode with this guy that was in his 70s on his dualsquishie Trek. He's fast. Too bad I'm faster than him on flats....lol.


----------



## TorqSteer (Sep 29, 2008)

Today there are lots of fallen trees on the trail.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

crazyassazian said:


> Rode with this guy that was in his 70s on his dualsquishie Trek. He's fast. Too bad I'm faster than him on flats....lol.


Pwned by a 70something on the DH...think I'd have kept that one to myself.


----------



## crazyassazian (Jul 10, 2009)

Nah, more like technical XC. Dude was just pretty fast. I was just riding my commuter(HR) which has flats on it. He was riding clipless.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I got to ride with my best friend today.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

On my last ride I left my helmet on top of my car for about 6 miles. Thankfully my roofrack caught it!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Discovered that someone constructed a second rock bench at the bench turn around point out at Dana Peak.


----------



## Dugg-E (Jul 9, 2009)

damn WTB Silverado Team saddle fell apart 45 minutes and 11 miles into my ride...somehow the rail came out of the front holder, rendering the saddle useless. Spent 45 minutes trying to flex the saddle back into place....then another 30 minutes looking for the thing after I threw it deeper into the woods. 

needless to say, it was an excruciatingly annoying ride back to the car.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Took the kids out today... 12-y-o daughter decided to explore a trail that was a bit above the 7-y-o's skill level. It was, fortunately for him, only about 200 yards or so before she ran into something beyond HER skill level. So we went back to urban -- rolled manufactured hills and ramps....

Some people complain about busted-up sidewalks... WE like 'em, in fact the more busted-up, the better!

Everything doesn't have to be MANICURED...............


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Managed to ride the lakeside trails at West Branch (Ohio) no-dab for the first time since knee surgery in April. Definitely not a big deal in the mtb scheme of things (pretty easy non-technical trails), but a big deal to me. Looks like I am actually healing!

Steve Z


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Attempted to cross one of those sketchy little hiker footbridges that's just two 2x4's laid next to eachother.

Front wheel went off the side, the rest of me followed more or less the same trajectory. The hiker I had just said "good morning" to walked by without asking if I was OK.

Fortunately, no damage to bike or motor beyond a few more scrapes in the paint/skin, so I finished my ride and went home smelling like the nasty ditch water I fell into. Good thing I rode to the lake instead of driving so I didn't have to track that nastiness into my car.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*2 New Things Today*

First, I rode a new spot today, Monroe Truck Trail. I loved it, definately gonna keep that one as a favorable local choice.

Second, I gotta flat on the ride...but the new thing was, after I patched the tube I used my CO2 inflator for the first time....OMG, WOW!!! That thing is awesome!!! Saves 5-10 minutes of pumpimg time, inflates fully in 5 seconds!!! Why didn't I try this a long time ago???


----------



## 59Bassman (Aug 2, 2010)

Today, on my third MTB ride, I decided to try taking my long time running buddy, Filson. He did very well. He's not sure whether it's more fun to lead the way or chase, but he's pretty sure it's all good.


----------



## TorqSteer (Sep 29, 2008)

Had to do some climbs for training.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Where abouts is that? Looks like Japan.


----------



## TorqSteer (Sep 29, 2008)

Joel. said:


> Where abouts is that? Looks like Japan.


Mt. Faber, Singapore


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Almost got creamed by some dee-bag speeding in a 45. Then he ran the next red light.

Think I should get one of those helmet mirrors or a bar-end mirror. Silver cars are damn near invisible in your peripheral vision, especially on an overcast day. Especially when they're doing 70-ish.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

Bear!!

Before work, I took my bike out to the train for the morning work out. Just after I entered the trail system, I saw a large animal in front of me. I thought it was a big dog first. My morning coffee hasn't fully kicked in yet. I followed the 'dog' for about 1/2 km and the 'dog' decided to turn left to another trail. It soon disappeared.

At the moment, I realised that it wasn't a big dog. I didn't panic as the bear was gone out of my sight before I had any emotional response. The riding area is consider as an urban forest and I have never seen much wild life in that part of the trail. I have been riding this area for over 10 years. It wasn't a big deal. 

However, I did warn a few trail users that I had seen a bear around and the walkers leashed their dogs.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Just a little ride...*

Got up early, got the GF Rig out, rode a little bit of everything. Started out on the road, then took the canal path to North Mountain, road over to Dreamy Draw, back on the road and home. 27.30 miles on a single speed! Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spikington2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Took my girlfriend out to the trails for the first time. Went much slower than normal but she really enjoyed it so I cant complain. :thumbsup:


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

*crashed*

again, 2 days in a row. Got stung by a wasp at the start too. Confidence shaken @ the bike randomly pogoing me off like that... havent spoken to her since. Ashamed at punking out & walking down the rest of the chunk.. head just not in it today. ut:


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

Today was my first time riding clipless. There was a noticeable difference in performance. I had fun... As always


----------



## gsxr1 (Jun 2, 2009)

4 grown middle aged men playing in the forest. Build day . 11km long now.










Edit. would ya get of the phone and do a bit!!!!!!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

gsxr1 said:


> 4 grown middle aged men playing in the forest. Build day . 11km long now.


Nice forest!

What you're doing is not that unusual. Every Saturday, 3 or 4 men and 1 or 2 women, all over 55 sneak out into the forest and dig and rake an stomp things down. We giggle and hide when people pass nearby. We get a kick out of renegade trail building and putting one over on the logging company that owns the land. We also get a kick out of the fact that we build the trails for the local middle school kids bike club and they never see it happen. There's just suddenly more trails.

I don't have the heart to tell the others that I got approval from the logging company to build the trails years ago.


----------



## gsxr1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> Nice forest!
> 
> What you're doing is not that unusual. Every Saturday, 3 or 4 men and 1 or 2 women, all over 55 sneak out into the forest and dig and rake an stomp things down. We giggle and hide when people pass nearby. We get a kick out of renegade trail building and putting one over on the logging company that owns the land. We also get a kick out of the fact that we build the trails for the local middle school kids bike club and they never see it happen. There's just suddenly more trails.
> 
> I don't have the heart to tell the others that I got approval from the logging company to build the trails years ago.


 . I brought my chain saw but was handed a Bow saw as it is nice and quiet. Screws, no hammering nails. And sections way out of the public eye. It is a nice forest. but is very wet all the time. All ramps need chicken wire. some dont . face plant time if ya get it wrong.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

gsxr1 said:


> . I brought my chain saw but was handed a Bow saw as it is nice and quiet. Screws, no hammering nails. And sections way out of the public eye. It is a nice forest. but is very wet all the time. All ramps need chicken wire. some dont . face plant time if ya get it wrong.


Want to see how to build a ladder bridge with no nails or screws?

View attachment 568051


Stealth building and nothing left behind in the forest when the wood rots away.


----------



## huwe (Jul 10, 2010)

*Great ride, what program?*



Connor said:


> rode this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a great way to spend a day for sure. What GPS program are you using to summarize your ride? I only know of the connect.garmin.com one.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*It started out looking like such a fine day. . . . . .*

We're in the parking lot at the trailhead (at a 'Sports Complex") and a guy comes walking up to two of our group and asks if they have a cell phone because there is a guy laying on the b-ball court that doesn't look like he's doing too well. . . . .

My son and another guy go over to investigate and it's a guy about mid-40's laid out flat on his back with his arms spread out like an 'iron-cross' position and his basketball rolled over against the grass. And he definitely doesn't look like he's doing well. We call 911 and they have us start CPR. One of the group stepped up to do the chest compressions and another did the M-T-M. That continued until the paramedics and fire department got there and took over.

They ran the full gamut of procedures trying to save him, but had no luck. They eventually loaded him into the bummermobile and hauled him away.

Judging by the position he was in, I think the dude was dead before he hit the deck. The Sheriff got into his car to look for look for ID and said it reeked of cigarette smoke and cocaine (crack smoke?). The guy in our group that gave M-T-M went to get checked out as he had no 'gasket'. They are supposed to let him know the results of the autopsy/toxicology tests to see if he needs to get checked for any communicable diseases.

Delayed the start of our ride by about an hour.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Made it about a mile before I discovered the rest of the trail was buried by the lake. This happens at least once a year here. bah.


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i did a 7 mile climb up with my friend on the dh bikes (mines not a true dh bike (sinister ridge) but it still don't climb to good). after that we flew down the way we just came up in a matter of like 8 min took about a hour and a half to ride up lol so worth it for the ride down.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Post a pic of the sinister ridge! or do you have it in another thread?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Post a pic of the sinister ridge! or do you have it in another thread?


i dont have a good one yet maybe i will get a kid doing photograph to take a shot of it for me...... but it is so awesome down hill its not even funny. im gonna try to get it to highland in a weekend or so


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

My new Schwalbe tires came in so I mounted 'em and did a quick loop. Nobby Nick 2.4 Evo SS front, Rocket Ron 2.25 Evo rear.

I like the NN a lot. Grips better than my Nev and really predictable before it gets loose. Not sold on the RoRo yet. Lots of tread squirm and some slipping when climbing. Good grip cornering but braking and climbing grip nowhere near what my old 2.10 Excavator was. Maybe it'll get better with a few more rides to knock the treads down a tad.

Rolling resistance claims on these are no joke. I was accelerating while coasting down stuff I normally have to pedal to maintain speed with on the Kendas. Really fast tires.


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

ride


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Walt Dizzy said:


> ...
> Someone from the park staff got out and cut deadfall that I have not found the time to deal with. Thanks!
> 
> I posted on our club forum for help cutting weeds and two people showed. One with his own weed whacker. We didn't come close to cutting every area that needed it, but having help left me feeling good about the state of the trail instead of unhappy about all that remains undone.
> ...


Pretty good day. Beer, help from other users and help from the trail staff. I am happy for ya.

TR


----------



## CasteelG (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw some fresh dog crap on the trail this morning and caught up with the culprit (a friendly chocolate lab) and her owner. I promptly got off my bike, after I yelled at her so she could hear me through whatever song she had going on her iPod, and gave her a firm talking to about respect for other people who use the trails.

I don't think she cared, but it made me feel a bit better.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Finished linking another section of trail in the "back forty" and spotted a couple of deer.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

vmaxx4 said:


> Finished linking another section of trail in the "back forty" and spotted a couple of deer.


Fricken' trail poaching deer. I never see *them* out there with a shovel & rake.


----------



## alanthealan (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

I had to brake for a chipmunk. No really. Dumb thing practically ran a circle around my front wheel on a switchback. Then I had to avoid a mole rat crossing the street driving home. Moved the car about 4 inches left. It was on a direct intercept path with my front right wheel. At 55mph. Ya apparently alot of animals thought it would be a grand idea to commit suicide with my vehicles today.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I hit Fade to Black in the rain. Twice.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I got a bug in my mouth that must have had some kind of defense mechanism where it emits acid to keep from being eaten. It was like my mouth was full of fire. It seemed like it took forever to spit the thing out. No bites or stings visible, but it still hurts.


----------



## jtyler05si (Sep 12, 2010)

wv_bob said:


> I got a bug in my mouth that must have had some kind of defense mechanism where it emits acid to keep from being eaten. It was like my mouth was full of fire. It seemed like it took forever to spit the thing out. No bites or stings visible, but it still hurts.


That's crazy! I would look into what kind of insect could do that.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

whatever it was, it could fly


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Out riding with my 11 year old son.
Me on my 6 inch 2010 Mongoose teocali, him on his Iron Horse Sacem HT Jump bike.
I was ahead of him on the local trails and we came upon a new gap jump built out of an old packing pallet, a mound of dirt, resulting a 4 foot high jump across a ditch about 9 feet wide.
While I'm standing there sizing it up considering doing it I hear "Yahooooooo" as my son belts down the take off track, hits the jump and clears it easily.
He didn't even hesitate - makes me scared and proud as hell at the same time


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I bent my saddle and did not even wreck? I must have a rock hard a$$.

-Brett


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I got passed by a trail runner while I was on a steep climb in granny gear. My thoughts were: small water pack, no bike, light shoes, no helmet, what a weight weenie.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

wv_bob said:


> I got a bug in my mouth that must have had some kind of defense mechanism where it emits acid to keep from being eaten. It was like my mouth was full of fire. It seemed like it took forever to spit the thing out. No bites or stings visible, but it still hurts.


Why spit it out? Swallow that lil bastard and show him whos boss of the trail! :thumbsup:


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

took a bath in a waterfall.

first time i did it in my life. made the ride back a lot easier. life is good.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

jtyler05si said:


> That's crazy! I would look into what kind of insect could do that.


Local Eagle scout / trailbuilder says it was probably a stink bug. I didn't know they could fly. He said he was attacked by a few while fishing this weekend.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

The most exhausting, intense, tiring, hard, heart pounding, air gasping thing I've ever done in my life. Soooooo, let's do it again, next weekend?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

technically yesterday. My 7yr old rode the same trails I do for the first time, walked him down tech root drops ofcourse but he hit all the tight singletrack! Proudest passion hit though was when he noticed a little ditch/"halfpipe" area and wanted to clear lines so he could ride it like a dirt half pipe. This was not an illegal trail build! So, for the next couple of hours we cleared leaves, fallen twigs and limbs and he came up with four drop ins on each side. The best part was definitely watching him stand at the edges and point out possibilities then proceed to get his hands dirty and create them! yesterday was a very good day.


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

My very first ride 2 saturdays ago. I cramped up so I was stretching. 










This one was last saturday. Just cruising on a single track for the most part. Pretty flat trail.


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

got 11 miles in. Rolled in the garage and the rain came. There's something about a ride when you can see the high thunderheads with the purple bottoms coming your way. It has you watchin the trail and the sky. cool.


----------



## Fox402 (Oct 10, 2009)

I crashed the new bike for the first time today, glad to get that out of the way so I'll stop babying it and worrying about getting dings in the paint. Also, I dropped the seatpost all the way down on a downhill, and couldn't believe the difference in descending, I will be getting an adjustable seatpost soon.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

My Magicshine light failed on me - 2 miles from the trailhead and dark as the inside of a cow.

Damn.

Steve Z


----------



## crazyassazian (Jul 10, 2009)

swampboy62 said:


> My Magicshine light failed on me - 2 miles from the trailhead and dark as the inside of a cow.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Steve Z


How did it fail? Pretty sure alot of us want to know


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

Crashed and the the pedal spoke poked a hole on my shin... It has a huge bump too...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*I left home early...*

I hate riding at dawn but I had to in order to beat the heat! Surprized to see so many other people out that early?!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

It was a road bike ride in Waco. 50+ miler. There were cute asian women; there was also good rest stops. Maybe 1500 riders.
mtb content-- variety makes the routine xc ride mo good.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

mmmmm Taco.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahhh, wheel tacos for dinner, anyone???


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

Had a Blast riding last Saturday. Started out cool but got really hot. Fell a few times cause it was my first time riding clipless with my MTB.


























Towards the end of our ride, my friends rear wheel almost came off. He fixed it and made sure everything is ok. As soon as he climbed the small ramp, rattle snake started rattling over at the bushes to the left. I didnt see it but my friend said it had a mouse in its mouth half way in. Probably why the rattle went off. Luckily he fixed the wheel at the bottom of the ramp because it almost came of when he was going up that ramp. :yikes: :crazy:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

From yesterday's dionridesbikes.com post Pics and videos are there:



> Yet another day of thrilling racing. Or, in my world, gasping for air, feeling pain and sucking dust. Today's festivities were held at Manzanita Park in Prunedale, Ca. It was nice because there were actual working bathrooms with stalls and everything! Much better than the usual port-o-potties.
> 
> "C" Classers lined up at 9:00am and the whistle blew promptly. My whole goal for today was to take what I learned at the last race and apply it: don't try to hang with the leaders EVER, race my own race, get my position and hold it. I think I did fine considering this was my 2nd race ever with a 25th out of 29 riders. Although that sounds sh*tty to most, to me it's a better standing than what I did last race and that is all I really asked for. Maybe next week I'll do better?
> 
> ...


I never thought I'd be racing cyclocross, but here I am. I'm having fun, and knowing that this first year of racing I won't be competetive (except for the last place spots) it gives me a chance to have fun and learn the sport. I can't wait to race the MTB XC spring races to see how all this will pay off.


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Four separate flats in less than 3 miles.:madmax: 
otherwise a nice night ride.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

bulletboy said:


> Four separate flats in less than 3 miles.:madmax:
> otherwise a nice night ride.


Patches? Or were you carrying 4 spare tubes?

Either way, way to be prepared!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

By the time I was ready to go, there was less than an hour of daylight left. So I took the Suburban Assault Vehicle and went for a blast on neighborhood streets and paths and a couple of small pieces of singletrack. Kept pace with a city bus for two or three kilometers (mainly down a gentle hillside  ).

It was not like a trail ride. It was a different kind of fun. More speed.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Shaved some time off my morning commute, getting it under 50 minutes ^_^


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

I was climbing in my middle ring with the largest cog and I heard plinking sound from the rear wheel. I got off the bike and investigated. I realised that the rear mech was hitting the spoke. The rear mech was out of adjustment and one of the spokes was loosen at the result. It was fortunate that I have one of those multi tool and I was able to fix the problem.

When I was going down the hill, I realised that front brake pad was its final leg. There wasn't any power to slow down the bike. Before I went home, I dropped the bike at the shop. Then I took the bus home.


----------



## chucksxt (Jul 22, 2009)

Jerry rigged my Contour HD to my frame to try out a new camera angle and figured I'd test it out on some of the smooth stuff:
























The result was alot better than I thought! Alot less shaky than my helmet mount.






newangle from Chuck F. on Vimeo.

Oh yeah... fun ride too


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

Found that half of one of my favorite trails was destroyed. Went out today to ride, going good, when a huge oak that had been felled lay across the trail. Looked beyond it and saw a dirt road with huge black pipes end to end. That was the beginning of the end for the trail. I followed the carnage to the end of the property, and my heart sank to see that all of the trail was gone. Brush cleared, road made, earth movers all over the place. It got worse when I asked employees of the park about it; no one knew what was happening, just that there were folks driving big equipment uprooting trees, sheering grass, and creating a gaping road where heavenly singletrack once meandered through the mesquite, oak, and yaupon. What is there to expect from this? I drove home. No radio. No music. Just pissed off.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

After my first to weeks of riding i finally went flying over the bars. it was actually pretty fun!! i was riding on a pretty smooth section of trail and came up on a root, went to pull the bars up and must have grabbed the brake (i dont know exactly what happened). sent me flying over the bars and i landed about 8 feet from my bike. pulled a tuck and roll, so I escaped unharmed with the exception of a sore shoulder and hip!


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

YOUR HONOR said:


> Found that half of one of my favorite trails was destroyed. Went out today to ride, going good, when a huge oak that had been felled lay across the trail. Looked beyond it and saw a dirt road with huge black pipes end to end. That was the beginning of the end for the trail. I followed the carnage to the end of the property, and my heart sank to see that all of the trail was gone. Brush cleared, road made, earth movers all over the place. It got worse when I asked employees of the park about it; no one knew what was happening, just that there were folks driving big equipment uprooting trees, sheering grass, and creating a gaping road where heavenly singletrack once meandered through the mesquite, oak, and yaupon. What is there to expect from this? I drove home. No radio. No music. Just pissed off.


That happened to me on my own property last year. Apparently it was a mishap, they thought the survey markers marking the end of their property, were marking the beginning. My husband and I worked extremely hard cutting and maintaining that trail for all of our friends and neighbors to use, and over night it was gone. We gained the rights to whatever they had harvested and we took it. But we will never get our trail back.

On topic.

got a high five from a 10 year old kid walking a section of trail that I was clearing. Pretty cool to see the little fellas stoke.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Good vid!!

You should rig it up facing the rear shock. It would be cool to see it from that perspective, IMO.


----------



## jammo (Oct 20, 2009)

The smell of damp forest was life-affirming. It had rained last night but trails were mostly tacky with a few puddles.


----------



## JamminJoeyB (Jan 30, 2008)

A couple weeks back, did a little exploring in the Lincoln National Forest. Living at sea level for the last 10 years made this pretty freaking challenging due to the altitude.

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/sBBZ6tK6sBA


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Ebay chainring bolts = no bargain!*

Found out why $5 chainring bolts off ebay aren't actually a deal. They turned into $50 chainring bolts yesterday 










Installed them about a week ago with mucho loc-tite. Checked them yesterday to make sure they were still holding tight (they hadn't budged since I installed them). They were torqued perfectly to spec and everything. Went to climb a short, steep uphill and when mashing down POP! They just sheared right off, very clean break I'll give them that... There goes the front end of my drivetrain...

Bent the chainring to @#$%, bent the bashguard to &@#$, bent some links on the chain to $%^@. Hoping to God the crank spider wasn't bent, otherwise throw on an extra $150 to the cost of those chainring bolts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

I hit a tree. Did a endo but caught a limb and saved it before a rock garden..and cleared three climbs on my new bike that I have never cleared before on my other bike...got 12 miles in and was the only one on the trail..82 degrees and Sunny...yeah a good day!


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Rode my bike yesterday, i wanted to try something different so i tried to ride up a tree that leans towards one side. I can now go up at and go down it backwards i just cant seem to roll out of it so that im riding in the right direction. Also got asked by a passerby if i could roll up the tree and hold it so that he could take a picture! Great ride


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

hazdxb said:


> Rode my bike yesterday, i wanted to try something different so i tried to ride up a tree that leans towards one side. I can now go up at and go down it backwards i just cant seem to roll out of it so that im riding in the right direction. Also got asked by a passerby if i could roll up the tree and hold it so that he could take a picture! Great ride


When you roll back, don't roll straight back. Curve one way, lets say right. When you're back far enough, hard back brake and pressure on the pedals, wheelie a little, pull hard to the left on the bars. Once you've cleared the tree, you can drop the front and pedal out. A little practice and you'll be able to turn right around doing this.

I fell about a hundred times learning this.

I have friends who don't use the back brake, they pedal forward to stop and wheelie. They can do front wheel manuals (or whatever you call those stupid stunts) so I don't like them much. They're all show-offs.


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

rode into a thunderstorm and got pounded by hail. My bike needed a bath so it worked out.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I saw a handful of critters on my ride this evening.

Just got on the singletrack when I accidentally ran over a garter snake who was laying across the trail. I didn't see him until I was practically right on top of him. Luckily, he came out unscathed from the situation.









I went for a closeup and he struck a pose for me!









I was leaving one section of singletrack and riding the paved trail to the next section when I saw a deer standing in the middle of the paved trail.









Right before I got to the next singletrack, ran into the first of two copperheads I saw tonight. I am lucky if I see one a year but to see two of them on the same ride...Wow!









He starts to get curious and for a second crawls toward me then goes off into the grass.









Got done riding and was heading back up to the trailhead when right there I found copperhead #2. He was a cocky little bugger, the first copperhead let me take a few pics and then went on his business... this guy wasn't budging or going anywhere. Had to warn another biker and a lady with a very young daughter to go around the snake.

He struck a very astute pose!









I walked around the side and he looked straight at me! Awesome!









Finally, back at the trailhead enjoying the beautiful sunset! A very fun October ride indeed.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Good pics of the c'head.

I have photographed a couple c'heads. My pics never truly reproduce the copper color in the copperhead head.

TR


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

July third picked up my bike from a three-year "loan" to a friend. Spent a week tweaking it and replacing lost gear. Rode it a bunch of times and upgraded some parts. 

Finally, this past Sunday I came to a realization...........I AM STILL a mountain biker. And it's a great feeling.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, i forgot all about this thread, well major changes have been, i got pissed off at my old lbs and now im frequenting a new one, over there i met a guy who's going to show me dubai's very first DJ's in a few days! 
Today: I found a big pile of nice compact sand/gravel, shaped it up and in 20 mins i was ready to give it a go. As it turns out there was too much gravel in the landing and i took a pedal to the shin but fun nonetheless. Also i realized my bunny hops take a lot less effort now


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Did West Los Robles in T.O. for the first time. Fun ride. You never know what's gonna be around the next corner, LOL!


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

Had a great ride with the wife today. Normally we push pretty hard and just work on getting miles in and having a good time. 

Today we took a slow ride and just enjoyed the outdoors, didn't rush, didn't hurry just took in the sights and had a great time. Sometimes it doesn't take an epic ride, or high flying stunts, but a simple ride in the woods with "that" person just does it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Ooh ooh ooh!
Ok so this happened yesterday.

I rode the one trail I came to Kamloops for and, on my second run, whilst trying to keep up with the imaginary Matt Hunter in front of me.... I woke up unable to breathe and then again a few minutes later checking into the ER. I faintly remember knowing I was talking from the crash all the way to the hospital but what I said, how many times I said and even most the ride there is gone.

Totally stoked that I wrecked going _that _fast on _that _trail. Kinda like a dream come true! My only dissapointment is I have to go home, which is the last place I wanna be. But as I've said I dunno how many times, I'll be back, hopefully fer good next time.

:headphones:
DJ


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I rode the skinny. It was my first time trying a log ride and it took a few tries to get it right.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Did a decent sized road ride today on the mountain bike 
Distance: 34.34 miles (yes, literally that number)
Average Speed: 16.3mph
Time: 2:05:45


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

Ran into some suspicious behavior
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=657786


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been taking my 8yo daughter riding with me. We hit up the whitewater center in Charlotte today. She crashed three times and bruised up the same knee pretty good twice and had a little trailside cry.

So asked if if she wanted to call it a day, get some ice cream and head home. Shes still whimpering and says "No, I wanna ride my bike."

That's my girl!

So I say ok lets ride. She picks up the bike and heads on down the trail. I get mounted up, look down the trail and shes gone. No where to be seen. I had to work it pretty hard to catch up.

I think I'm going shopping for some kid sized knee/shin guards.


----------



## GretaCollins13 (Oct 10, 2010)

I love to ride bikes. But being a girl i can not ride on one wheel


----------



## TorqSteer (Sep 29, 2008)

saw this


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Made friends with this:


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Not winter yet.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Hail. I had a premonition and wore my BMX helmet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

i rode my 'cross from san francisco, over the golden gate bridge into the marin headlands today, just a short jaunt to the alta fire road rocks to test some new 35's.

everybody i ran into was friendly...bikers, hikers, horse-ers, all of them.

i was also getting quick glances of the U.S. navy's blue angel's airshow while i returned to the city over the bridge.

riding the 'cross on fast fire roads brings about the wide-eyed madness of love in me. we're so lucky to have found this passion called cycling.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

How many miles was that ride? (If you have a GPS or computer on your bike)


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Had one of those rides where everything went right. The weather was perfect, the bike felt great and shifted perfect. I felt strong, never winded and charged everything. :thumbsup: Just a great ride.


----------



## radtad (Aug 31, 2009)

I cleaned to features I never had before, so it was a great ride!


----------



## radtad (Aug 31, 2009)

I cleaned two features I never had before, so it was a great ride!


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

Showed up at the Black Oak trailhead, and a couple of young fit dudes are there. We check out each other's bikes and talk tech for a few minutes. They say that they haven't been there for a while, so would I mind leading?

I'm an old fat dude.... but why not.

Hammerfest commences - and I dropped 38 seconds off my record.

I don't think they were working anywhere near as hard as I was... but 38 seconds is 38 seconds. 15.3 km/h average speed through twisty singletrack.

DG


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Crashed hard at Slaughter Creek, Austin trails--yeah they are easy trails--sometimes the easiest trails store the worst crashes. Wiped out about a mile from being done, landed hard on rt rib cage, enough to lose air, now hurts like a mutha. Ibuprofen and wrap time. What was the sick monster did this---likely just a less than pea gravel mixed with sand spot in a curve going 15+ mph.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I rode about 50km up in the Adelaide hills yesterday. We saw a King Brown snake at Fox Creek (sorry, no photos) and a couple of these on the Mawson trail:


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Nothing today, it was pouring rain for the first time in over a month, which is a good thing !!

Upped my front tire "animal encounters" to 3 last night. Came around a blind corner and hit a raccoon in the middle of the trail.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

A1an said:


> This big guy blocked the trail on Saturday. This was as close as I cared to get to this beast with my cell phone for the shot. I'd estimate the head was about 2' long. Gator had to be around 10' long.


where was this taken?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Lost a Chainring bolt. Had to ride to the LaGrange General Store and Backyard Bikes for one. 
http://backyardbikes.com/Default.asp
That place rocks. Wanted to do 26mile only got 21


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Saw BigFoot...crapped my pants....pedaled like Hell!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

rmasse10 said:


> Saw BigFoot...crapped my pants....pedaled like Hell!


_[like a stoned surfer]_....d000d. same thing happened to me, maan. I sware. i was smoking some veggies this one time, and it like came up on me.

and then, i was abducted by these little d00ds with huge green heads. weirdest things happened bruh.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

rmasse10 said:


> Saw BigFoot...crapped my pants....pedaled like Hell!


Yeah, sorry about that. Didn't mean to scare you.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

I did a 2.5hr ride non-stop at my local trail this afternoon... 4hrs later, my legs still feel like jello.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I stopped in the middle of my trail for a refreshing Sierra Nevada IPA.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

251 said:


> I rode about 50km up in the Adelaide hills yesterday. We saw a King Brown snake at Fox Creek (sorry, no photos) and a couple of these on the Mawson trail:


 holy moses. those are some big friggen chickens


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

nickav21 said:


> Made friends with this:


Water mocassin?? Maybe?


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Cruised around my neighborhood, did a ride of around 10 km or 5.75 miles, just felt like having a chilled out ride on my bike today.


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Lawson Raider said:


> Water mocassin?? Maybe?


Yep, that's exaclty what it is. We have a lot of them around here and that picture was taken on a levee right next to a lake, so it fits the bill.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Yesterday: Rode Brady's Run yesterday with favorite riding buddy. Super-warm October day, probably not likely to occur again until May or June of next year. Made the majority of the long climbs, tore down some downhills like my tookus was on fire. Spent a bunch of time in the air. Perfect ride. 

Today: Sitting in my office wishing today was yesterday.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My rear skewer somehow loosened while I was riding, I have no idea how, it's always tuked between the brake and chainstay where rocks can't reach it. The first sign was rear gears switching when applying power, appearing like the derailleur needed an adjustment. Then it got worse going over a small depression that made the wheel go sideways enough to realize there was a major problem back there. When I got off the bike and picked it up, the rear wheel dropped an inch. Aaahhhh!


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Nothing yet, still haven't gone out today. But I'm possibly building a few trick booters out on my grandfathers property next week.


----------



## Riding In Israel (Sep 8, 2005)

*Grenade!*

I was cruising down an easy xc trail today and something caught my eye. At first I thought it was a discarded car part. Then I thought maybe it is a...








Lo and behold it was!!!
Called the police and they sent a sapper to check it out. Turned out that it was a smoke grenade that the Army had used here a few days ago on training exercises. 
Guess it is a little different riding in Israel.








Few years ago we found a missile and did the same process. Too bad they don't let us keep them. The kids would love it!!


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 5, 2010)

haha nice man. im israeli as well, but live here in the states. wish i could go back and do some riding there.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

i found some trails in my neighborhood, to bad they were across a river


----------



## bobdole (Mar 13, 2008)

came around the corner at memorial park in houston and came across a juvenile red tailed hawk on the ground, spooked it and it flew up and perched in a small tree just above the trail. Real close to where I was so I watched it for a bit. Was worried it was injured, hence being on the ground and not flying away but it seemed to be ok. Looked like it was just hunting closer to the ground in the forest of the park.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A curious baby roadrunner cruised by to look at me, I snapped a shot:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Mtn-Rider said:


> A curious baby roadrunner cruised by to look at me, I snapped a shot:


Are you sure that's a roadrunner? He doesn't look anything like the cartoons!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> i found some trails in my neighborhood, to bad they were across a river


Maybe it's time to build some bridges!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

got to ride my home trails AKA Vietnam, got to test out my new fork (van 36) and got to ride with my new 5tens. i gotta say in the past 2 months riding in vt maine and new hampshire mass still has my favorite trails:thumbsup:


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I rode Massive Fallout, 4 trails north of Detroit, Michigan, I only rode 3 of them, never rode them before, I did 46 miles, good trails/dirt roads in between, nice views, hundreds of great people, I'll do it again next year for sure..there was a 74 yr old guy there, he was riding good, made me feel young, LOL he just passed 10,000 miles for this year, today.. on his bikes..Now that is good stuff,, and he had a cool mountain bike zipper pin too,,LOL!!!


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

Rode Sand Canyon in Cortez, Colorado this morning. I got to the old Anasazi pueblo ruins at the end of the trail and I was the only one there. It was amazing being there alone in that canyon looking at someones thousand year old home built in the side of a cliff. I sat there for a good 15-20 minutes just soaking it in.

I'm not too proud to say that I walked the more _heinous_ switchbacks, but I cleared some technical stuff I haven't been able to before. Feeling pretty good about it actually.

Then this afternoon I took my 10 year old son to Phil's World which is possibly some of the sweetest high desert singletrack known to man. :thumbsup: He made it farther than he ever has and even got up the courage to ride all the ribs (big ol' whooops) instead of walking the bigger ones. I was pretty proud of him, but starting to worry that it might only be a few years until he is outriding me.


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

Rode the trails at Huntington Reservoir today. They're closing them November first, so a bunch of us went down there to ride for the last time. It was my first time there and it was very pretty. Sucks they're closing it. Did around 20 miles and I'm exhausted (yeah, I'm out of shape).


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Bums, snakes, and bee stings*

8am -- Waiting at Embarcadero in San Fran for my riding buddy to arrive. Sitting staring at the bay, a bum startles me by appearing from below a low wall a few feet in front of me. Said bum then drops her pants and squats down to do something filthy (my look away reaction time is still working well at age 39; in my mind, she took a leak and that's it.). After what seemed like forever, she stood up, pulled her drawers up from her ankles, and then walked to the nearest trash can to forage for food. Holy **** that's all wrong.

11am -- Wandered around the socked in Miwok Trail in the Marin Headlands, looking for our proper route, but got quite turned around. No, we weren't going to make it to Biketoberfest in Fairfax in time to enjoy Chrome Bags' pancake breakfast.

2pm -- descending the last bit of Tam's foothill pavement road near Lagunitas Lake when I feel a sharp burning sensation on my johnson. "WTF...?" Look down to see a bee stinging me right on the "frank" (as opposed to on the "beans"). "Never in a million years; this can't really be happening..." I smacked it away in time to avoid its full delivery, thankfully, but said area did smart for a good hour after that.

2:30pm -- Good beer, great food, sweet bike stuff everywhere, fun music, and a disproportionate amount of attractive women everywhere. Thank you, Tom Boss and Biketoberfest for making the 35 mile ride worth the journey.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

went to nam road for a while then went and helped work on the new drop, off 711 and also i call dibs on hitting it first so gggggrrrrrrrr its mine.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

No big deal. My 18 month old went ridin' for the 1st time. =)


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Was being stupid on this off trail section with a very very VERY steep downhill, well I OTB and hit my knee really bad there was a lot of blood but the crowd commended me for such a attempt.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

My 1st ride after some component upgrades. Wider bar with a longer & better fork. All I can say is "Wow!!"

On sections that I previously brake hard and hold on for dear life, I manage to plow through without any usage of brakes. Places where there's alot of helmet sized rocks where I used to avoid at all cost, I use it as a ramp for some small airtime.

Still stoked about it.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*I'm Lookin' Through A Hole In The Sky!!!!*

Yup, I was able to sneak in a much needed ride this morning. We are in the midst of a rain storm here in So Cal and I watched the Doppler closely this morning to see the direction of the rain.

For some reason, we'll call it luck, the rain kept moving past my area to the North and South. It was a sustained (but short lived) hole in the storm so I took my chances and got out for a wonderful 3 miles steep grind.

The Doppler reports lightning stikes all around So Cal in every direction but here where I am......lucky, huh?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

got a last ride in today at nam hit the spider and hit the big jump at the step up so hard i landed on the flat at the bottom of the landing


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Was about to "X out" and this old guy in front of me ask if I was going to do the XX loop (I had just finished it). I said "sure I can do it again if you're going." So we're doing the loop and all is fine, he's new to this all so there is some hike a bike going on. Well we get to the top of the wood stairs, and around the corner is a log to clear. I get over it and start the next set of stairs to climb. *I hear a big thud, so I go back he hit his chin right on the log, blood everywhere....*









Log was right at the top of these stairs.


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

I took my 12yo son for a 8+ mile ride on his (my) newly rebuilt Kona King Kikapu warranty replacement bike. Still a few shifting tweeks to be made, but all in all it was good ride. It was a pretty mellow ride. The boy is still tired from the last two weekend's backpacking trip and deer hunting trip. Life is good!


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

I was feeling pretty good about myself getting up a climb that has been tough for me in the past. I'm making a good pace, huffing and puffing but managing to stay out of the granny gears. Along comes this guy with like 3% body fat smoking up this trail like it was flat. I pull off trail so he can pass. He smiles and makes light conversation - not even breathing heavy.  

I guess that only means one thing... I have to ride more. :thumbsup:  

Caught some nice air on the part of the trail called the rib cage. Great ride tonight.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hit a patch of deep sand (pain in the ass) lost control and hit a tree...Im fine, bike is Fine...picked myself back up and continued on my way...


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

Had a great ride today. Only about 15 km but lots of intervals - 500 m. of climbing, lots of fast descents, flowy singletrack. I love the feeling of this time of year - it seems like all the riding this season has paid off and I feel strong and confident in my riding.

The problem is that snowboard season is just around the corner and every year it seems like no matter how fit I feel, once I'm back on the board its like I have been sitting on my ass on the couch for 6 months! rft: Ah well, no pain no gain.


----------



## anotherguy (Oct 13, 2010)

Today I learned that while I may suddenly be riding a much better, faster bike, that just means I spend more time on the brakes or in the weeds because my skills aren't up to what the bike is begging me to try. Seriously. I think it wants to hurt me with the confidence it inspires. 

I had a damn good time and can't wait to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think I saw the Bargo panther!


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Cleared a couple of drops yesterday that I've been skittish about before, felt pretty good! Realized that my #1 riding problem is that I brake unnecessarily, even when railing a corner. It's a reflex and I really need to lay off it.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Mountain Bikers Are Just Plain Awesome*

Yesterday after getting off work I decided to take a quick ride before dark. I only had about an hour of trail time. Pulled up right as a guy was getting his bike together and started talking. Well long story short, there is a local guy who has made MTB trails on his property. (about 8 miles currently) We rode there and it was really nice flowing type singletrack. He also told me about other local trails being built and some events coming up. Seems like every time I have gone out here lately, I keep meeting great people! I think I should try to help with trail building/maintenance locally to contribute.

Just thought I would share,
-Brett


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My friend Maurice, who publishes Dirt Rag, texted me, "Wanna ride?" It was already after noon, but we arranged to meet at 3:00. When he arrived, he had a friend with him, who was missing his leg from halfway below the knee, and wearing a mechanical prosthetic.

Maurice lives Out East, so every trail in Marin that he has ridden has been with me. He wanted to ride something we hadn't seen yet. I chose a mellow route on mostly fire road, not knowing how well his friend would do.

No problem. Maurice was the one struggling to keep up. I let the other rider stay half a wheel ahead so it didn't turn into a challenge, but he was plenty strong. 

During our ride, a man with a flowing white beard and long white hair came down the hill toward us. I yelled, "Santa Claus!"

He stopped and said, "Hi Charlie. Have you been good?"


----------



## anotherguy (Oct 13, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> he had a friend with him, who was missing his leg from halfway below the knee, and wearing a mechanical prosthetic.
> ...
> Maurice was the one struggling to keep up. I let the other rider stay half a wheel ahead so it didn't turn into a challenge, but he was plenty strong.


That's moto right there!


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a tree jump out in front of me today......I was coming around a switchback trying to hit a bermed section when the tree came out of no where. I got a pretty good "tree rash" from it but neither body nor bike were broken. 

I finished the ride and met a cute latin girl on a bike, so all in all it was a good ride :thumbsup:


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

Every summer I set a goal of pedaling my bike uphill 100,000' and covering 1,000 miles.

Today was that day, I finished both on the same ride. While my riding season is not over, there is snow on the mountains and soon it will fill the valleys.


jummo


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I cried, because it may be my last great, upper elevation ride of the year. Snow is in the mountain forecast next week. :cryin:


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

dirt farmer said:


> I cried, because it may be my last great, upper elevation ride of the year. Snow is in the mountain forecast next week. :cryin:


There is no crying in mountain biking. Suffering is simply implied and understood.

For gosh sakes, man up!

jummo


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, on my ride today I got the chance to pay foreward an act of generosity and kindness by giving a rider my spare tube.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

I shouldn't have brought my phone with me. I ended up cutting my ride short as I was needed back in the office. It was still a good ride and the sun was still shining.


----------



## NomadF-14 (Sep 28, 2010)

I taught a guy how to ride over one of the obstacles on our freeride loop.. I love it when determination meets success (without the need for stitches)!!


----------



## radtad (Aug 31, 2009)

*An unfulfilled omen...*

I came flying around a turn and about 10 yards ahead of me was a black cat sitting on the trail. I said out loud "Oh great..."

I kept riding and the cat turned and started running down the trail ahead of me. It continued on for about 100 yards. I was certain it was going to lead me directly to a flat or an endo.

Luckily, it darted of the trail and I continued my ride and finished unscathed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

i got pretty wet from an unexpected october rain storm...but there's always a quarter mile of dirt at the beginning and end of my daily commute.


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

Epic 25 miler at Mohican in Ohio  ...had been there in April and boinked so hard only made it halfway and rode the roads back out quads/calves cramping the whole way. This time I immediately had to deal with hamstring cramps on the first 2 miles of climbing but was determined to finish. Gutted it out through the 8 mile mark with the hamstring issues and continued on. Long story short, I accomplished a huge goal...finished the 25 miler even though I struggled and granny geared it the whole way (BTW hamstrings apply more force than you think in a pedal stroke...) Very proud to finish, even though total time wasnt what I wanted (4hrs) Hopefully I can get back up there this fall before it gets too cold :thumbsup: 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally went to my very own finished DJ that is really close to my house today all excited as i only completed it yesterday and i managed to scare myself with the first go, i was so excited i went too fast and overshot the landing and landed in SAND...not good but i walk away unscathed, the next try i went too slow clipped my back wheel and had my first endo crash on a DJ which hurts my shoulder and leg (which the bike landed on) a lot! Bonked my head a bit too and sat it out, after that the jump worked smoothly i'd say today's ride was pretty damn good! :thumbsup:


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Today I enjoyed riding in the dark. Lots of shades of yellow and red on the trees and the ground. Things where already freezing, ice occasionally cracking under my tires.

Nice, winter starts to feel closer.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

I had my first fall on my new bike. Spun out going over a wet root between two rocks and fell over sideways on a tree stump. 
I can't blame the bike, I was just tired and sloppy.
It hurt but I laughed it off and still had a great ride on one of our last few dry, sunny days.


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

Not today but yesterday sprained my wrist during my lunchtime ride  


It's the third time this year for crying out loud!


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

Didn't happen today, but last weekend at the 24hrs of rocky hill, there was plenty of legend building... I ran over a rattler and looked back to see if it really was a rattler (about a 4.5 footer!) and went otb cuz I missed the left turn in a sand pit! Flatted twice trying to be too aggressive passing(damn cactus!). Our 6th rider hit a tree 2 miles
into the 10 mile loop and was knocked out for a bit. A friend on another team saw a guy broadside a deer that a previous rider had spooked on a downhill and finally, saw a
guy come back with 4 inches of tree branch stuck inside his fore arm. In true mtb style, he went to the e-room, had it removed, and continued the race! Great times had by all!


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

Didn't happen today, but last weekend at the 24hrs of rocky hill, there was plenty of legend building... I ran over a rattler and looked back to see if it really was a rattler (about a 4.5 footer!) and went otb cuz I missed the left turn in a sand pit! Flatted twice trying to be too aggressive passing(damn cactus!). Our 6th rider hit a tree 2 miles
into the 10 mile loop and was knocked out for a bit. A friend on another team saw a guy broadside a deer that a previous rider had spooked on a downhill and finally, saw a
guy come back with 4 inches of tree branch stuck inside his fore arm. In true mtb style, he went to the e-room, had it removed, and continued the race! Great times had by all!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

i found a graveyard in san francisco i never knew was there...


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Happened yesterday...Just put on some new tires and was testing them out on their maiden ride...was kinda flying, hit a root I didnt see (not sure how I missed it). Anyway, the bike decided to stop but I didnt. Flew over the handlebars and landed on my left arm. Movin pretty good for a 240# guy to fly over handlebars and land 10 feet away. No broken bones...brushed myself off...bike was fine. Picked things up and flew off like nothing happened!

Yeah baby!


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a really crappy ride yesterday. One of those rides that makes you wonder "This is supposed to be fun?". Well today I went out on a sunny, 45 degree, fall day and had an awesome ride! Cleared an advanced uphill trail for the first time with only one quick dab. This is the same trail, that in June, I had pushed my bike almost the whole way. Seeing progress and getting more fit, that is fun. More than made up for the day before. :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

XRayPunk said:


> I had a really crappy ride yesterday. One of those rides that makes you wonder "This is supposed to be fun?". Well today I went out on a sunny, 45 degree, fall day and had an awesome ride! Cleared an advanced uphill trail for the first time with only one quick dab. This is the same trail, that in June, I had pushed my bike almost the whole way. Seeing progress and getting more fit, that is fun. More than made up for the day before. :thumbsup:


I know exactly what you mean. The more you work out, the more you get to know your body. So much depends on how well you slept the night before, what you've eaten, and so on. If I miss my usual riding regiment due to appointments, I can feel it the next time I get onto the saddle. I can tell within the first 100 yards of turning the cranks whether it's gonna be a good ride, a great ride or a tough one....

Glad to hear that you are progressing, though! WTG!


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

Killer 25 mile ride today. The weather was a perfect 65 and sunny here in Southern Colorado. 

Coming off a good drop and around a corner my brother rode off a 30 foot cliff. I heard him yell and looked back just in time to see him flying. Luckily he landed in a tree about 6 feet off the trail so nothing more than scratches and a rip in his saddle.

We'll take that section slower next time.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Been slowly introducing it to my college's Triathlon team.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Fun club ride. Had a Brazilian girl join in. So strong going up, but she had never ridden rocky tech stuff and was a bit freaked. But she did it all and looked really happy at the end of the day. One OTB for me and sadly later a popped freewheel in the hub, so an early fire trail hike and downhill freewheel to the start, but got to sit and chat with heaps of people (MTBers and some very athletic XC runners) while I waited out the time for my son to get back from his ride. Quite scarey doing the firetrail at max - haven't done that for ages. Fun


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

If in Texas and all this happened at a 24 Hour event, it surprises me none that RHR was the venue.

Rocky Hill Ranch IMHO is Texas' epic venue for epic rides.

Gotta be ever vigilant of those rob-knockers.



ridelikeafatkid said:


> Didn't happen today, but last weekend at the 24hrs of rocky hill, there was plenty of legend building... I ran over a rattler and looked back to see if it really was a rattler (about a 4.5 footer!) and went otb cuz I missed the left turn in a sand pit! Flatted twice trying to be too aggressive passing(damn cactus!). Our 6th rider hit a tree 2 miles
> into the 10 mile loop and was knocked out for a bit. A friend on another team saw a guy broadside a deer that a previous rider had spooked on a downhill and finally, saw a
> guy come back with 4 inches of tree branch stuck inside his fore arm. In true mtb style, he went to the e-room, had it removed, and continued the race! Great times had by all!


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

I removed several thousand sticks from the trail. It took me 5 hours to cover 11 miles. Then I went back and spent another 4 hours sawing downed trees.

We had a major windstorm in the Midwest last week. Lowest atmospheric pressure (excepting tropical storms) ever recorded in the mainland USA.

Walt


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i hit the dane berke drop in nam on my hard tail it comes out to be about 20 feet and landed it


----------



## amateur_soldier (Mar 17, 2010)

I ground up a hill in the rain and wind with my tyres caked in mud,only to find a classic car rally and sunshine on the other side. So all in all, it was worth the effort


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Solo ride today. Quite a few people out riding and hiking. Probably the most I've seen on a single ride all year. Couldn't ask for better weather though the excess leaves on the trail really make it even more challenging when cornering and braking.


----------



## rayzer (Jul 31, 2010)

...saw a Praying Mantis.


----------



## Alan-S (Nov 4, 2005)

Became a slave to my wife for the day.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think I would be too bummed about her making it!!!!

Lucky you.


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

The tarantulas were out in force in Sand Canyon today. I didn't squish any but only because I was trying not to. I'm not a fan of tarantulas; just didn't want the guts flinging up everywhere. ewwww....


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

jstaples said:


> The tarantulas were out in force in Sand Canyon today. I didn't squish any but only because I was trying not to. I'm not a fan of tarantulas; just didn't want the guts flinging up everywhere. ewwww....


Sweet - The old tarantula passion. Second time I've fallen for that this week.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

saw my first rattle snake last night, ran over it on the trail, really couldn't avoid it in time. it didn't move much when I ran over it, I went back and looked at it, it moved a little off the trail. I think it was pretty young, didn't rattle at all, I was kinda hoping it would, that would have completed the experience of seeing a rattle snake for the first time.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

So today sucked because it rained...its not supposed to rain in the desert -.- ....lets hope you had a better day than me much like this gentleman


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode my bike, got lost, got rained on.

Perfect start to the day.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

On my ride today, I stumbled across the set of an old Star Trek episode:










And then found myself on Endor:









And then on the set of X-Men:


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

Twoheads, nice pics. I love to see where people are riding and the geek movie references make me feel like I fit in here. 

Congratulations on the weightloss. I know hard that is to do!:thumbsup:


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Alan-S said:


> Became a slave to my wife for the day.


Looks like Jen "Owned you" on that one!


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

hazdxb said:


> So today sucked because it rained...its not supposed to rain in the desert -.- ....lets hope you had a better day than me much like this gentleman


The guy on the bike looks just like my Father in Law...and he would have been smiling as well!


----------



## MTB1ker29 (Nov 1, 2010)

This didn't happen today...actually it happened about a year ago, but am dying to share it! I had to live in Paris for five months as part of Erasmus, and got really into the Velib system (state funded (almost) free bikes). So was cycling around some quiet back streets one Sunday afternoon and who did I see doing exactly the same thing? Only Jonny Depp! He was heavily disguised with a hat and dark glasses but I am such a fan...didn't fool me! Of course I was so nervous that I froze on the other side of the road and didn't say anything. Missed opportunity if ever there was one...


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

MTB1ker29 said:


> This didn't happen today...actually it happened about a year ago, but am dying to share it! I had to live in Paris for five months as part of Erasmus, and got really into the Velib system (state funded (almost) free bike hire). So was cycling around some quiet back streets one Sunday afternoon and who did I see doing exactly the same thing? Only Jonny Depp! He was heavily disguised with a hat and dark glasses but I am such a fan...didn't fool me! Of course I was so nervous that I froze on the other side of the road and didn't say anything. Missed opportunity if ever there was one...


I dont think you had a missed opportunity...my understanding is that Depp is a very private guy and if he was in disguised, it was for a reason...you had the experience...you saw him, I dont think running up to him asking for an autograph would have won you any brownie points...but either way, pretty cool


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Friggen took a dive on the trail this morning! gouged my knee....... Sucks!


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Friggen took a dive on the trail this morning! gouged my knee....... Sucks!


Puka knee.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

ae111black said:


> Friggen took a dive on the trail this morning! gouged my knee....... Sucks!


Just earning your badges...!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

rmasse10 said:


> Just earning your badges...!


LOL I've been earning alot of em lately...... My wife's gonna be pissed! (was not wearing my $$ pads that I bought)


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Huck Pitueee said:


> Puka knee.


yeah puka da buggah!


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

ae111black said:


> LOL I've been earning alot of em lately...... My wife's gonna be pissed! (was not wearing my $$ pads that I bought)


thats gonna be a problem (at least it would have been in my house)


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Was getting ready to head out, grabbed the bike to load it on the car, and I had a freaking flat tire...with no extra tubes....that sucked. Will get it fixed and out on the trail tomorrow then!

update : turned out it was a small leak...just pisses me off these crap tubes


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

rmasse10 said:


> thats gonna be a problem (at least it would have been in my house)


 yep........:madman:


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Broke my frame in two spots*

I have two things to say.....

1. This sucks- Fortunately I was not my new bike. 
2. This hurt- snapped on a small down hill when I went over a tree root and I launched over the handle bars.

I labeled the picture. The two red circles are supposed to go together and same with the two green spots...... most of you know this, but i just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I crossed a great-looking young lady who was hiking down the trail I was going up. She was holding what looked like a walking pole, but up close it had decorations that resembled those on some antique firearms. It was obvious it wasn't a firearm, but I said: "that looks like a weapon." and she responded: "It is!" Made my day.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

hockeyplaya1616 said:


> I have two things to say.....
> 
> 1. This sucks- Fortunately I was not my new bike.
> 2. This hurt- snapped on a small down hill when I went over a tree root and I launched over the handle bars.
> ...


What kind of bike was this???


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

hockeyplaya1616 said:


> I have two things to say.....
> 
> 1. This sucks- Fortunately I was not my new bike.
> 2. This hurt- snapped on a small down hill when I went over a tree root and I launched over the handle bars.
> ...


 I'm going to use your photo photo for a point.....! Just bought this bike Sunday and this brace is there, maybe a repair to your bike should include this?

poikaa


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

Poikaa said:


> I'm going to use your photo photo for a point.....! Just bought this bike Sunday and this brace is there, maybe a repair to your bike should include this?
> 
> poikaa


I havent really thought about repairing the frame. I am thinking about upgrading to a better (still inexpensive) frame. I just finished my Ragley mmmBop and love it, so i might pick up another Ragley frame off chain reaction if they still have it. 230 or so shipped is a bargain for a solid frame. Plus i couldnt decide blue or green the first time around and i ordered the blue one. Maybe i need to have both. True words of an addict.


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

newnan3 said:


> What kind of bike was this???


The bike wasn't anything special. It was a Marin Bobcat Trail. A decent entry level bike i bought in 08.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

went dirt jumping, face planted, and im amazed i didn't knock my self out i hit so hard:lol: good thing i have a good helmet :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*First Night Ride In Over 5 Years!!!*

Yup, it's been a long time. I wasn't even sure that my light kit's battery would even hold a charge but it did so, just fine.

I did my local workout loop. No lights needed going up but lights blarring going down. I forgot just how awesome night rides can be.

And the city all lit up down below with a burnt orange fading dusk, GORGEOUS!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

*First Night Ride In Over 5 Years!!!*

Totally by accident! The sun was going down so I head home. It's about 45 minutes to get home from where I was riding. I should have plenty of time.

About 15 minutes later the sun crashes down like in the cartoons. 10 minutes later I'm riding in the pitch dark in the fog with no lights or reflectors. Then along the highway in the same conditions during rush hour on a rural highway where passing people turning left by driving on the right shoulder of the road is accepted practice.


----------



## nightnerd (Mar 5, 2007)

Tonight I went on my bi-weekly night ride. Alone like most of the time, I went up my secret trail located on a mount in the middle of city. I got surprised by a tiny owl who decided to share my company for a few minutes. It am thankful I went again tonight, for the ride and for the perfect moment.


----------



## bblume (May 28, 2008)

Normbilt said:


>


Someone tell Norm that these are switchbacks...


----------



## dbwill (Nov 5, 2010)

*What's that squeeky, chirpy sound?*

Last week on a spin through a low, swampy Florida nature preserve, Slowed down to stop on a culvert between two lowland areas. As I approached a heron came blasting out of the culvert and clattered away. Funny for such a big bird to be in such a little pipe I thought.

About 20 yards to the east, a pack of about 6 pigs were really whooping it up - chasing each other, grunting , snorting, knocking each other around. Once they moved their noise far enough away I heard a funny little throaty chirping noise coming from below my feet.

I look to the west and down about 3 yards away and saw about a dozen baby alligators lounging on the grass at the edge of a little pool of water. "Cool!" was my first thought. "Where's mama?!" was my second thought! Then I saw "mama" right there in the water next to them, but wondered at her small size. She was only about 5' long and I thought mama gators were generally much larger than that.

About that time I heard a loud huffing, snuffling sound accompanied by breaking branches and a buck deer came out of the woods about 30 yards ahead of me and took off the other way. If felt like National Geographic or Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom for a few minutes!

Later on I spoke to an old cracker who guesses that the heron was there to eat the baby alligators, the 5' gator was probably there doing the same thing. Mama might have been what was chasing the pigs.

After all that, the cellphone picture I took didn't come out so great, only a few of the babies showed up at all, but it is enough to remember it by!








Oh, and this is my first post, so Hi!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

bblume said:


> Someone tell Norm that these are switchbacks...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

got my confidence back and got to ride a good hour and a half (head still hurts)


----------



## yo mortaaay (Jun 29, 2007)

Was having a very nice ride and was getting amped for the log hopping that was usual on the trail, turns out some jackass and a chainsaw cleared them out.. all the big fun logs that lay across the trails were cleared out today UGH.. I loved hopping those logs, especially the big one's, took me a long time to be able to clear them all.


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

I stopped to check on someone who was inspecting his bike on the trail tonight. He said he heard a noise and now the rear wheel is rubbing.

I saw my first on-the-trail Gary Fisher HiFi chainstay snap!

I'm not sure how he didn't see it, but I pointed it out to him.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

I rode my usual trail backwards and had pedal to rock contact more times than I have ever had... then a pedal to sapling that ejected me!!! klutz!!!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Worst Ride Ever*

So I start getting ready for a ride about 6pm this ride will only take an hour. Do the ride, get back, shower, finish start some of my research paper, and go to bed. HA! I wish it was even remotely some of that.

I get to the trail head at 6:30pm get everything on and go, all seems well. Going down on of the flow parts of the trail a horrible noise comes from my back brake. Well one of the bolts seem to have come loose kicked out the two spacers (Shimano XTR brakes) so it was rubbing like crazy. It was rideable so I road back to the trail head, hoped in the car and headed home to fix it figure be back by 7:15pm and still get in a decent shortcut ride. So I get back about closer to 7:45pm :madmax: start riding, hit a small hill and now another noise, in my damn rush out the door I did not tighten the bolts all the way down on my rear hub so it slipped!!! I usually don't bring any tools with me to this trail since it's only half a mile from home and it's practically my backyard plus always busy if I need a quick fix. Well I had to hike it back about a mile with my bike on my shoulders, some guys were in the parking lot who got me all fixed up, but with such a bad taste in my mouth I just went home.
:madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Broke a chain. Tried repairing it without tools. Didn't work. Walked home.


----------



## Dantley (Feb 6, 2004)

I rode the local hill climb this morning, from my front door 5 miles and 2000 feet to the top. It was a beautiful fall day, 65 degrees and clear skies. It was one of those days when the climb was easy, I pushed it more and more as I neared the summit. Once I got to the top I had ocean views and I was stoked to start the long downhill. I headed down, it was all good., I was flying over the loose rocks and staying out of the deep ruts at the top. I had the Ipod turned up and I was screaming down the middle section. Near the bottom of the hill I turned off the main trail onto a steep, rocky single track. I've ridden that trail at least a couple hundred times over the last 20 years so I know it well. As I ripped through the upper section through the tall brush I knew it was one of those rare days when all was going well. Perfect ride for a perfect day until I rounded a corner and saw a ranger standing on the side of the trail.WTF is he doing way out here? I immediately hit the brakes and slowed to pass, as I neared the ranger he said something to me. I couldn't hear due to the cranked up Bob Marley on the Ipod. The Ipod was clipped to the brake cable near the stem on the far side of the handlebars. I reached with my left hand to turn off the ipod when I hit a rock or locked up the brake, I'm not sure what happened exactly except that I went over the bars in a nasty crash. I sat up and took survey of broken parts, I was a little dazed but seemed to be ok. The ranger was asking if I was ok, turns out he is a rider and really felt bad about the whole thing. After a minute or so of apologies from the ranger and making sure I was ok, I asked the ranger, now what was the question you were asking me? He answered, " are there any trees down across the trail?" I answered no as I was getting up to check out the bike. The crash had twisted the bars so the front wheel and the bars weren't in alignment. I tried to twist the bars back in place but they wouldn't budge. I still had a mile of downhill and three miles of flat riding to get home. Since it was a holiday the trails were packed with people today, lots of moms with kids and people enjoying the day. I had to hold bars way to the left in order to go straight. I got more than a few goofy looks the closer I got to town. Turns out I never noticed the blood running down my arm, leg or hand until I got to town. When I finally rolled into my driveway I could feel some serious pain in my right arm. I thought it might be broken so I took a trip to get it x-rayed. Not broken but a bone bruise. All in all a good day


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

Great ride. Got together a group of 7 at the last minute and rode some trails that we hadn't been on for many months. A little rain in the last few days had made the surface perfect, nice and tacky, so I was able to ride smoothly and really get into the flow.

The local ski hill should be open in a couple of weeks so the season is winding down nicely.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Spent The Day In Big Bear...*

I was staying up at our lil' getaway in Yucca Valley and decided to make the drive up the backside of the hill for a day on the trails around Big Bear Lake.

Arrived at 10AM and opened the door to frigid temps. Glad I brought my cool weather stuff! So, got suited up and set off. Parked at Fawnskin and climbed up 3N14 to catch Rim Of The World ST at Hanna Flats Campground. Sweet, rolling, twisting, turning ST for at least 3 miles!

Didn't see a soul. Got to Gray's Peak trail, took a drink of water and hit the grind. The picture is of the overlook at the top of the peak.

Took a 20 minute break up there. Still nobody around. Then jumped on and enjoyed some fast downhill ST. Finally, on the way down I saw a couple of hikers coming up the trail. They were trippin' on my being all the way out there alone, LOL! Then I crossed paths with another hiker.

Got back to the bottom and took R.O.T.W. ST back and then back down the fireroad to my parked truck.

Finally saw a set on mtn bikers just getting into the fireroad climb. Also met 3 more mtn bikers who were getting set up next to me back at my truck.

Had a great ride and the views are AWESOME!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Snowed all day yesterday. Took out the winter beater, just road around the road with snow to see how the fenders did. Should be a good riding year for this bike.


----------



## Sdanthony (Jul 1, 2010)

Hit the local trail today. BEAUTIFUL weather and the trail was pristine. The trail is ~10 miles long and at about mile 9.75 my uncle went endo and broke his collarbone . He had a blast though and is ready to get healed up and back at it!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Took my new (to me, it's a used 2005 model) Enduro for a shakedown ride, and deciced I like it:









(still image from GoPro vid)

... and I found a message in a bottle. Or rather, a bottle with a message in it. I uncorked it, but the note did not want to fall out, and I lack the tiny fingers required to extract it. So, re-corked it, and left it.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

No ride today... Rain DUMPING like mad  hope it clears up cause I need to ride to a test today @ 1pm


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

Couldn't get to the trails today so I was just riding the dirt and gravel road around my house. Lots of deer out tonight. 

I came up on a deer by the side of the road and spooked it. It started running off parallel with the road so I sped up to follow it. It started going faster so I really pushed it to keep up. This deer is now in full freak out mode; it is screaming through the field trying to get away from me. I am cranking to keep up - legs burning, blood pumping, lungs screaming for breath. I was starting to think " I just can't keep up; he's gonna get away." 

And then BAM!!! The deer tries to leap a small fence, trips and rolls like 15 feet! If I had had enough breath left I would have died laughing.


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

...and yes I saw the deer get up and bound away. No animals were harmed during tonight's ride.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

Kashmir came on my iPod while singletracking in Red Rock Canyon... doesn't get much better than that....


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

first day i wore long sleeves. hello winter. love riding in cold weather. 10 miles. cleaned up some brush on a tree that fell across trail. felt good to do some trail maitenance


----------



## tnbama (Jan 22, 2010)

Got passed by a skinnier, younger guy, oh well. But then i tried a new line on the back side of a rock and broke off my derailler. I had no spare. Will not be out there until next week.
:madman:


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

tnbama said:


> But then i tried a new line on the back side of a rock and broke off my derailler. I had no spare.
> :madman:


I went on a ride with a buddy at Haw Ridge. We each had our own bit of spills. He received a flat tire after about 6 miles, no problem, we patched it up. Then about 15minutes later, I snapped my derailleur hanger. The one piece that I could not fix, so of course it had to break. So I lowered my seat all the way down so I could push the bike while on it and I glided down the hills. Our trip was cut short, but we still had a lot of fun. Then to top it off, once I was home, I noticed my front tire was flat. It had an itty bitty hole, not even big enough to hear the air coming from it. gezzz

-Brett


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

A nice sunny day here. It started on the left foot for me , I had to fix a couple of flats before going out. And even this didn't go smooth, so I was 1 hr. late, decided on riding the nearby single track instead of going farther afield. The outcome was better, than expected though: I eventually jumped a drop I had eyed for quite a while. The drop itself wasn't a problem, but the sharp turn right after, with poor traction, was. I had to find a new line, off the beaten track to make it - still nearly rolled off the path into thick woods and heaps of loose rocks. But stopped just on time, in a cloud of dust - so now I am alive, well and proud......and tanned a bit more than I was in the morning.......


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

1st ride since I banged up my ribs on 10 October. Yes they still killer hurt once the motrins worn off. But I figured WTF--it's probably just damaged tissue thats gunna take 4ever to heal and is time to be on the trail again..

..and it was uneventful and felt good. I'll see how the ribs feel later I imagine. The lungs did not like it so much. And I was 2 minutes slower over the 7 mile loop.


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

*short cold ride*

I rode 8 miles today at 18 degrees F. I did not check the temp before I headed out. I knew it was cold, but I thought I was just being a wimp about it. i think that is my new tip of the day, do not check the temp before you head out. Just bundle up and go before you think too much about it. Felt great to get a ride in.:thumbsup:


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

I did not ride today on IR due to tendon problem. who knows how long before I can ride again. At least 4 weeks with a walking cast. So in the mean time I'll just read your post.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Another nice Saturday......*

......late in the year...yet still great conditions out there to be had....6 of us got together for a mid day ride.....we were joined by a trail builder from the area for some post ride refreshments....


----------



## anotherguy (Oct 13, 2010)

Today was my first real day out since taking one of Gene Hamilton's betterride.net camps. I had run my first race a week be before the camp and I ran tHe courier five minutes faster today. Learning how to corner properly keeps you off the brakes and makes you a he'll of a lot faster. I didn't have to work as hard to rude fast either since I maintained momentum.

In other words, today is the day where things started to click and I had a a great, flowy, 20 mile ride that made me feel like I had the vaguest clue of what I was doing.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Snuck out for a after the rain ride which I usually don't do because I hate mud. I had to get out though because I was too slammed with work this past week to ride at all. Hate that!!!

I was surprized to see so many other bikers out getting their rides dirty with mud....


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Classic Late Fall Day.....*

...Sunday 11/21.....here one of our crew tells me he is all set to cross the stream..... well...things didn't go so well....thankfully he was ok just a bit wet and cold....


----------



## tnbama (Jan 22, 2010)

SilkMoneyLove said:


> I rode 8 miles today at 18 degrees F. I did not check the temp before I headed out. I knew it was cold, but I thought I was just being a wimp about it. i think that is my new tip of the day, do not check the temp before you head out. Just bundle up and go before you think too much about it. Felt great to get a ride in.:thumbsup:


Nice tip! Hey- at least the beer stays cold!


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn this weekend was a bust for riding. Hadn't gotten out during the week at all so I did a leisurely night ride on Friday. Went out Saturday morning and had a great ride when about 8 miles away from my car my rear hub stopped freewheeling and I had to shoulder my new stumpy 29er out of the trails. 

Spent an hour at the LBS, hub had worked its way loose, tightened it up, checked it over and went home. Sunday I get 100ft up a climb, pedals slip and I start grinding metal. Ground the pawls in the rear hub into filings. Drive train wouldn't engage on the pedal stroke so I fred flintstone it back to the car and back to the LBS. Freehub body is trashed, they work on it for a while and then give me the rear wheel off another stumpy 29er they had in stock. Great LBS but what a crappy weekend for riding. 

MrR


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A few days ago, I drove into the Brindabella Ranges and I found a track going down to the Goodradigbee River, which was cool. Then it took me the rest of the day to hike the bike back out on the Flee Creek Fire Trail.



















Warren.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

broke my Radius on left arm...
Told my kid to watch out because of loose gravel and I bit the dust...


----------



## dbwill (Nov 5, 2010)

Took the kids out last weekend for a ride down the power line road and the 7yo thought this was a stick she ran over! Thankfully it did not bite her on the way by and slithered off under its own power after showing off its head shaking and tail shaking.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

yesterday i got to ride for a good 4 hours then noticed i had a blown seal dropped the bike of the have that fixed. it was a awesome ride did some filming for the vid my friend is making all around good ride.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I bombed down one of my favorite steep downhill trails and some hikers heard my bike from a couple switchbacks below. Around the next turn I saw them cleanly away from the trail just waiting for me to pass such that I didn't even have to slow down. I wish all hikers were like that.

As I went by, one of them said: "You're a rock star now." I think the comment was more about the rocky trail I was flying down on, not because of any rockstar attitude or musical talent. That got me thinking how mountain bikers are real ROCK stars! Thought it was funny!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

got to ride from 10 to 4 had a awesome ride, came home found out my grandfather died.... so ya the ride was good but the day kinda sucked :/


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

insanitylevel9 said:


> got to ride from 10 to 4 had a awesome ride, came home found out my grandfather died.... so ya the ride was good but the day kinda sucked :/


That sucks....sorry to hear about that. I dealt with a similar situation about a year ago and riding was the best form of bereviement. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Haven't ridden since*

last Sunday.
the wet season has come early and what with work and rain cancelling the regular Tuesday night ride I was hanging all day today to get out.
It had been raining off and on all day but appeared to clear around 3.30 so I head off for the 15km drive to my favorite trails.
As I get closer the clouds get blacker, by the time I get to the trail head its pissing down again 
I abandoned the ride and wound up going to the library !!!
Bikes are all loaded for tomorrows ride after work so heres hopng it stays dry


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*In the snow today.....*

I found that my freshly mounted Mountain Kings 29 X 2.4 kick butt in the snow even at 60psi.
db


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

Today was a great day for a ride. Trails were perfect and not crowded...


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Got to test out my new gopro chest mount. Worked great.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Went on the *Appetite Seminar* with a thousand or so friends.


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

First time riding in snow today. Awesome! Everything was so different, it was almost like riding a new trail.


----------



## investorofmercy (Sep 30, 2007)

Was riding with my gf Friday...It was her 1st ride on her new Cannondale and as we were going around a corner, I saw a squirrel about 3-4 ft off the left of the trail(probably have seen this 100 times) and right as she was passing it, the squirrel tried to commit suicide and ran right into her front wheel. It seemed to happen in slow motion but the squirrel was caught in her spokes for about two revolutions and then was spit out the other side and scampered off. The squirrel squeaked, she squeaked and we had a laugh about it.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

this


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Shock got stuck down not even a mile into 6 hour event. Has been pushed over a year ago. A 2005 "Triad". Think I may contact Push about a 2011 Monarch RT3.


----------



## techeez (Nov 23, 2010)

The trail gods blew off all the leaves right before I got there...awesome racetrack conditions


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Managed to get up a tight, steep switchback section for the first time in about 4 years! Then got stung by a bee.


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

Arrived at the trail to be reminded it was a counter clockwise day.....I hate counter clockwise, haha.....anyway, didn't eat a good breakfast so I was feeling really slow....two twenty-somethings blew by and disappeared into the distance confirming my slowness. Got a good ride in and they were the only people I saw on the trail all morning. Very peaceful ride.


----------



## JenRed (Nov 9, 2010)

*Old Trail*

The weather was unseasonably amazing today, high around 60 and sunny. My husband and I rode over to one of the two small trails in town. MTB is not a popular activity in this town and needless to say the trail is not maintained and isn't even ridden very often. It could be a great trail though with a little work. So we will be looking into getting a few people together to maybe clean it up and reroute a few of the sections. If anyone has any tips on getting a group together to start something like this, that would be great.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> got to ride from 10 to 4 had a awesome ride, came home found out my grandfather died.... so ya the ride was good but the day kinda sucked :/


Dang, man. Sorry to hear about that. ):


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Stoked to say the least. Ridden a 'DH' section of a regular trail. Manage to go faster than I ever did. Super flowy & did my 1st jump on a 3' ramp by accident. I'm hooked!!!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

JSumner13 said:


> That sucks....sorry to hear about that. I dealt with a similar situation about a year ago and riding was the best form of bereviement. My thoughts are with you and your family.


as f'ed up as it sounds he's better off, he was in such a deep state of alzheimer's he could not even eat on his own. the way i'm looking at it is he died years ago his body was just there, but don't get me wrong its still sad.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

Hit the road and did 103 miles, longest ride to date. Nice day that started at about 25 degrees and went to 50. Made a few clothing changes that worked great including some homemade shoecovers that housed those hand warmers, so the toes stayed toasty!


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Rode with some new folks on Turkey day. I was coerced into drinking several shots of Wild Turkey, Yukon, and Captain Morgan's over an hours time. Then rode a local DH trail called Stinkfist (the name is a fairly good indicator of the terrain)- 1300' of descent in about a mile- went over the bars twice. Lucky for me that has been quite a bit of rain recently so the landings weren't really that bad.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

I FOUND OUT THAT patching 8 speed chain with 9 speed chain on my single speed was a VERY BAD IDEA and I broke my chain 3 times in 45 minuites resulting in mild bodily injury and extreme anguish... 

oh well atleast I learned something...


----------



## techeez (Nov 23, 2010)

Killer night ride with a good crew last night. Night riding + friends = AWESOMENESS


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

*It didn't happen today and it didn't happen to me *but**

On yesterday's ride I got to see a truly spectacular OTB moment.

My husband and I were approaching an ~18" rock ledge. He stops inches from the edge, turns, and says to me "You better walk this one, I'm going to ride it" (I was already getting off my bike- _I_ know _I_ can't ride those well enough yet to try them on the trail). He backs his bike up a bit and rides off it....and very firmly plants his front wheel. Everything from that point on happened in super slow mo. The rear wheel swung straight up and threw him about 6' straight up into the air. It looked just like getting bucked off by a horse. The best part was that he was still in riding position, it looked just like he was riding an air bike! Then he started to rotate forward and threw a hand out to catch himself. He must have started thinking again at that point because he immediately pulled it back and tucked and rolled. It was perfectly executed. The landing was soft dirt but he came to rest (gently, mind you) on his side with his back against a large rock that sloped like the back of a sofa. His bike hit the soft dirt wheels-down, bounced up and sideways and then slid in the dirt to come to rest right next to him, hadlebars and seat returned to their proper places at his hands and seat. If I hadn't seen the whole thing I would have sworn it looked like he had just tipped over sideways still on his bike.

Amazing. Truly amazing. I think that was the most horrifying, impressive and funny thing I've seen yet. I only wish I had it on video.


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

It was about 30 degrees and really windy here this afternoon. Needless to say, I was the only person hitting the trails. It was wonderful.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

still my fav thread...
sunday rode in nam with carl, victor, Beau (spelling?) and my buddy drew. had a awesome time and came within a foot from making it to the end of the log ride at the end of rubber stamp.
today snuck out for 2 rides in-between classes first, on was only a quick little dh run were i took a corner to fast and washed out. showed up to class like a min late and covered in mud and every one was all ready sitting down it was pretty funny. second ride i did a few laps on my fav little loop and went to hit the fun little dj's me and some kids build and it turns out they got bulldozed the worst part was we even got permission to build them and they still got wrecked.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

very cold out. first time i had my skull cap and booties on. no better weather than frigid temperatures, no wind and rain. Just fly over the frozen ground like I did today


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Biggest crash I have ever seen*

:eekster: 
I turned up this evening at the local trail head as usual on a Tuesday night for our evening/night ride.
We often get about 7-8 guys for the ride that starts around 5.30 and finishes in the dark around 7.30, but tonight due to some heavy thunderstorms only 3 off us showed up.
As the tracks would have been soaked we decided to do the ride to the "High point", an unrelenting 9km up hill grind on a fire road to the high point of the range at about 900mts This is primarily used as a training ride when the single track in the surrounding area gets too wet.
Coming down tonight Evan was in front by about 200 meters with Ian and I following up.
Its fast, as fast as you are brave, flat out gravel road with water bars at regular intervals to keep it interesting.
Ian is about 20 meters ahead of me and I'm going as fast as I am brave given its full dark and we both have helmet lights.
Next thing all I see is Ian catapulted over the bars at what would have been 50kmph
[25 mph?], He has failed to see a water bar and bang, its shot him OTB.
I am actually braking as hard as possible watching him and his bike bounce down the road beside me untill he finally stops in the drain at the side of the road about 25 meters from where he hit the deck.
Like I said he has hit the ground at 50kmph with no armour, just knicks, a short sleve riding shirt and gloves.
His Giant Trance X2 XT front wheel is buckled but other wise OK.
Ian not so good.
He was lucky though, he did not bang his head or break any bones but has landed full on both elbows followed by his chest. right elbow is bloody and torn, but the left elbow has been what my wife a nurse would describe as "degloved" I.E. all the skin is gone to the bone in an area about 4 inches x 1 1/2 inches up his forearm toward his wrist.
Damn ugly, very very ugly ugh.
His chest has taken a whallop ripping his shirt and grazing the hell out of his upper chest as well as other minor bumps and bruises.
He rode [coasted] the last 3km back to his car and drove himself to the hospital.
Nothing major but, Man, was he lucky.
It was the fastest, meanest MTB crash I have ever seen.
I will call him tomorrow to see how he is, very very sore I would think.

On a side note we saw 5 snakes as well, a personal record in one day for me.

UPDATE
He spent the night in hospital to have a GA to clean the wounds and to get him on IV AB's because the bone was damaged in his elbow.
He needs to see a specialist later in the week to talk about skin grafts.
Ouch


----------



## dac89 (Oct 7, 2009)

My buddy and I went out to Salmon Falls near Folsom, CA. It's a 20mi out and back. At about mile 13 I was hit with the worst diarrhea. I was tearing through my camelbak looking for paper, but didn't have any. I had to just run off the trail and let 'er rip. I just hope there wasn't any poison oak in the grass where I cleaned up...


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

*Yesterday...*

Busted the rear hub, still not sure what's wrong with it, since I'm at my parents house and don't have any tools to pull it apart. Still had a fun ride yesterday though.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Talked with a friend in town that normally rides to work. It is about 28degrees out right now and snowing pretty good. Apparently, he was riding down one of the major streets, behind a truck and the truck pulled over and waved him past!!! Thought that was funny as hell.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

just got to do i little urban test on my new ghetto tubeless


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

Again, it was cold and I was the only one on the trails aside from some deer. 

In other news, my last final of the week got designated "optional" this morning when the instructor realized he didn't print enough copies. Best Friday ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

sending it in the snow

From updated pics


----------



## Reigner88 (Dec 24, 2010)

First post 

Picked up my Giant Reign last friday, on Monday evening I went (with a mate) to a nearby MTB park. Did a 10km XC loop followed by the DH course. What an afternoon!! 

The highs were definitely the tight downhill sections of the XC course and the jumps at the end of DH line, the lows were pulling the valve stem out of a tube (before we even left home) and snapping a chain (luckily right at the end of the ride at the base of the DH line).

Now working on a line of my own in the bush at my place.

Cheers.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

At the end of the trail there were tens of millions of ladybugs. Two inches thick in places.The ground was red and you could smell them.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Going out for a night ride ran into a group of fellow fireflys. They said I was the first solo firefly they have come across in years, tore it up. Good times.


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

I covered 5-miles in Yosemite Park from the comfort of my house in New York! I was on my trainer while I chased the TV screen...I crack myself up!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I got my Christmas present yesterday (Jamis Kromo) and took it for a good ride today. Just urban crap, but it was fun. I went over to a friends house and chilled with him for a couple hours. His parents need to understand that he needs a new bike. The thing has no permanent fix. I have worked on that bike alootttt and it is terrible. It is a BMX bike, but he said he wants a bike like mine now. Maybe he will get lucky tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I should have rode morning and shopped afternoon. Instead I shopped morning with plans to ride afternoon. Morning=52, trying to mist but dry, calm wind. Over lunch in the space of 20 minutes: 10 degree temp drop, gusty northerly winds (enough to pick up some construction cones, stands and send them off the sidewalk tumbling onto the street), and very heavy showers with even a minute of hail.

total rain .75" . all in all equated to planned ride=no ride.


----------



## trauma_alert (May 4, 2008)

Rode about a mile and a half before I pulled the drive side bolt up through the drop outs on my new SS, it was a long walk back having to carry my bike. Nice weather though


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

did a nice snow ride up in nam... that place just gets more fun when the weather sucks


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

I rode tonight....my trainer is a true gift when I don't feel like leaving the house.


----------

